# Sophienhöhe



## Frank S. (23. April 2003)

Hallo,
wer von euch fährt denn regelmäßig auf und um die Sophienhöhe?

Ich habe keine Lust dort immer alleine zu fahren.


----------



## IGGY (23. April 2003)

Cool
Da wollte ich schonmal fahren! Aber alleine!!!!
Von wo kommst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (23. April 2003)

Hallo Iggy
ich komme aus Jülich, liegt ein paar km von der Sophienhöhe.
Ich kenne mich dort auch ganz gut aus.
Also wenn du Lust hast dort zu fahren einfach mal melden.
Zur Zeit ist aber leider mein Rad defekt.


----------



## IGGY (23. April 2003)

Mache ich!


----------



## kaempi (29. April 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
bin auch öfters auf der Sophienhöhe. Wieso trifft man sich da nie? Wenn Ihr einen Termin habt und euch trefft schickt mir doch bitte ne pm.

Greetz

Oliver


----------



## Okkie (30. April 2003)

Hi, 

mal eine dumme Frage:  Was kann man ausser HM noch auf der Sophienhoehe sammeln? Lohnt sich die (recht langweilige) Anfahrt aus Aachen?

Cheers!

Okkie


----------



## Vollsortimenter (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Okkie _
> *Hi,
> 
> mal eine dumme Frage:  Was kann man ausser HM noch auf der Sophienhoehe sammeln? Lohnt sich die (recht langweilige) Anfahrt aus Aachen?
> ...



NEIN! Bleib bloß in Aachen, da kannst Du wenigstens mal ein paar Trails fahren. Die findest Du auf der Sophie überhaupt nicht. Ich komme aus Elsdorf, das liegt ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen Sophie und Ville, ich fahr lieber in die Ville, da krieg ich HM und Trails. Und der Wald ist auch noch schöner.


----------



## Hein (5. Mai 2003)

Kann mich der Meinung von Vollsortimenter anschliessen.

Hab mich hier hier  schon mal zur SH ausgelassen.


----------



## Frank S. (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vollsortimenter _
> *
> 
> NEIN! Bleib bloß in Aachen, da kannst Du wenigstens mal ein paar Trails fahren. Die findest Du auf der Sophie überhaupt nicht. ...*



Da hast du recht. Aber ich wohne halt sehr nah an der Sophie und wenn man mal eine Stunde biken will ist es die beste Alternative die es hier in der Gegend gibt. 
Um in Aachen oder der Eifel biken zu können muss ich das Bike schon ins Auto werfen und das lohnt sich nicht, da ich dann länger mit dem Auto als mit dem Bike unterwegs bin.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (6. Mai 2003)

Das ist klar, wenn Du soooo dicht dran wohnst. Ich habs von Elsdorf genauso weit zur Ville wie zur Sophienhöhe, da fahr ich dann meistens in die Ville. 

Ich war aber am Sonntag auch auf der Sophie, bin allerdings ne große Runde von Elsdorf über Kerpen und Jülich gefahren, da bot sich der Rückweg über die Sophie natürlich an. Ich fahre dann am Osthang immer die Trails runter, schön steil und wenigstens ein kleines bißchen DH-Feeling. Das ist Richtung Moto-Cross-Kurs. Aber nach 3 Minuten ist der Spuk auch vorbei.

Bin am Sonntag von einem Biker auf dem Kreuzweg überholt worden, der hatte ein Banesto-Trikot an und war auf einem Hardtail unterwegs. Ist der hier? Ich war der mit dem roten Specialized Enduro.


----------



## reigi (6. Mai 2003)

Dass es an der Sophienhöhe keine Singeltrails gibt, stimmt definitiv nicht. Es gibt welche in den Restwaldstücken am Fuße. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich auch ziemlich lange gesucht habe. 
Hinter Neu Lich Steinstraß gibt es einen Turm am Anfang eines kleinen Waldstücks. Von dort ausgehend fahrt ihr am Wald vorbei Richtung Stetternich. Kurz bevor der Wald endet beginnt links ein Singletrail. Der endet zunächst an der Strasse nach Welldorf. Diese queren, sofort wieder in das Wäldchen hineinfahren  und dann auf die alte Römerstrasse zufahren. Kurz bevor ihr Asfalt erreicht, links in den Singletrail, der parallel zu dieser alten Strasse, die schnurstracks auf die Sophienhöhe zuführt, einbiegen. 
Außerdem gibt in dem Waldstück hinter Stetternich einige Singletrails.

Ein paar Fotos findet ihr auf www.MTB-Heinsberg.de unter Trails/Osten/O1 Sophienhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (8. Mai 2003)

@ vollsortimenter:

Ich hab dich mal am Bombenkrater gesehen.
Glaube ich jedenfalls.

Der rote Specialized ist doch ein Harttail?


----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. Mai 2003)

@dezibel

Welchen Krater meinst Du? Den in Brauweiler am Parkplatz? Wo sich ein paar Jungs einen Dirtpark basteln? Dann kann es sein, da fahre ich ab und zu rum. Da lungern ja immer ein paar Freerider rum. 

 Das rote Specialized ist allerdings ein Fully, wer weiß, ob ich das war?!?


----------



## dezibel (8. Mai 2003)

Ich bin einer von den Jungs.
Ist eigentlich in Danzweiler, aber du weißt schon wo es ist.
Das es ein fulli gewesen ist hab ich nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. Mai 2003)

Ja richtig, ist in Dansweiler. Schande über mich, da wär ich ja fast mal hingezogen und jetzt verwechsel ich das mit Brauweiler. 

Ich sehe da ab und an jemanden graben, der hat immer einen ziemlich großen Wauwau dabei, der sieht recht gefährlich aus. Zufällig Deiner? 

Wir treffen uns öfter mal auf dem Parkplatz, ein Freund wohnt in Brauweiler, der andere kommt aus Weiden und ich meistens mit dem Auto aus Köln, liegt für mich dann auf dem Heimweg. Wir fahren dann meistens eine Tour kreuz und quer, auf die Glessener Höhe, dann runter am Funkturm zum Hallerhof, wieder rauf und so weiter. Auf eurer Strecke trauen wir uns nicht, mittlerweile alle zu alt dafür (35+). Ich brauch meine Knochen zum arbeiten. 

Ich bin heute wieder da, so zwischen 18 und 18.30 treff ich mich da mit zwei Freunden (ich hoffe, die Nasen kommen auch). Kleine Feierabendrunde. Morgen hab ich auch frei, ich hab einen kurzen Termin in Horrem, da wollte ich mit dem Rad hin und dann weiter in die Ville. Am Samstag bin ich dann evtl. in Aachen, da wohnt ein Bekannter von mir, der will mir unbedingt mal ein paar schöne Trails zeigen. Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett.

Also, man sieht sich.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vollsortimenter _
> *Ja richtig, ist in Dansweiler. Schande über mich, da wär ich ja fast mal hingezogen und jetzt verwechsel ich das mit Brauweiler.
> 
> Ich sehe da ab und an jemanden graben, der hat immer einen ziemlich großen Wauwau dabei, der sieht recht gefährlich aus. Zufällig Deiner?
> ...



Also, mit gefährlich meine ich den Hund


----------



## dezibel (8. Mai 2003)

Ne ne. Der Wau Wau gehört dem Peter. Der ist total harmlos.
Ist allerdings erst 9 Monate alt. Deshalb wenn er dir hinterher leuft will er nur Aufmerksammkeit erregen, damit du mit im spielst.
Hab keine Angst vor dem ding.
Ach ja, der Peter ist übrigens auch schon 30.
ich bin heute auch so um 18.30 am Parkplatz. Dann geht es auf zum Krater. Das Wochenende verbringe ich auch dort.
kannst ja heute da vorbeifahren, könnten ja was quatschen wenn du bock hast.

Wer dein Freund aus Brauweiler? Fährt er zufällig ein Ghost in Silber?

Oder kommt er aus Polen?

Kwassel eigentlich mit fast jedem der da vorbeifährt.
Deshalb kenn ich viele die den Wald benutzen um sich auch nicht die Knochen zu brechen. 

ich wohne auch in Köln.
Genauer gesagt in Lindenthal.
Hab früher in Danzweiler gewohnt, dacher kenn ich auch die Lokation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. Mai 2003)

Der Freund ist Brauweiler heißt Oliver, er fährt so ein Anfänger-Hardtail von Nishiki. Ist so ein kleiner. Der andere Kumpel aus Weiden fährt ein schwarzes Hardtail mit einer roten RockShox Duke. 

Ich bin heute abend evtl. schon früher am Parkplatz, ich fahre einen schwarzen Seat Leon, kannst ja mal die Augen offenhalten. Ich zieh mich da auch um, also wunder Dich nicht, wenn ich Dir meinen weißen Hintern entgegenstrecke     

Was fährst Du denn für ein Bike?


----------



## dezibel (8. Mai 2003)

Fahr ein Dirtbike.
Klein, dicke Reifen, wenig Fegerweg, hinen gar keins.
Weiß ja wie die Dinger aussehen.

Es ist ein Bikeman.
ist schwarzweiß lakiert und mit einem "Ketzer" Aufkleber versehen.
Du hast mich bestimmt schon mal gesehen.
Ich bin der Kerl mit dem Zopf und abrasierten Haaren an den Seiten. Hab auch kein Trikot. Sondern alte Sportklamotten........in Grau.


----------



## da freak (17. Oktober 2003)

ich wollte da auch ma fahren bin aber ert 13 und anfänger und aus mg wer will mit mir fahren icq 174515394


----------



## Frank S. (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
wer kommt am Sonntag mit auf die Sophienhöhe?


----------



## Frank S. (22. Oktober 2003)

ich habe noch was vergessen.

Hier noch eine Höhenprofil einer älteren Tour.
Ich bin jede Auffahrt einmal gefahren, so kommt man mit der Anfahrt auf ca 50km und 700hm.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi Frank,

Samstag und Sonntag ist eher schlecht...da streikt die Familie...ein anderes mal vielleicht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Also!
Wir ( Frank S.+ TWIGGY + meine Wenigkeit) wahren Heute eine Runde biken auf der Sophienhöhe! Also was einige hier geschrieben haben kann ich nicht verstehen! Ich finde die Gegend dort sehr schön! Man kann super dort biken ohne irgendwelche Wege doppelt zu fahren! Danke nochmal auf diesem Wege an Frank! Warst ein toller Tourenguide!
Bis demnächst nochmal!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich kann auch nur sagen ist echt eine nette Gegend da bei dir Frank S  hat echt spass gemacht da zu fahren .
Vieleicht melden sich bei einer nächsten Tour noch ein paar andere Leute die meinen das es sich dort nur um Höhenmeter fressen geht die Landschaft und die Aussicht ist schon manchmal echt Beeindruckend fand ich.

Danke für die schöne Tour Frank S  bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Frank S. (12. November 2003)

Iggy und Twiggy haben sich ja schon zu unserer Tour am Sonntag dem 9.11 geäußert.

Hier jetzt noch mal eine kleine Beschreibung.

Gestartet sind wir in Kirchberg von dort aus sind wir über Nebenstraßen, Waldwege und Fahrradwege zur Sophie gefahren. Von der Steinstraßer Seite sind wir dann bergauf bis zum Jülicher Kopf und danach noch bis zum Steinstraßer Wall weiter. 
Von dort ging es dann auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite bergab. Wir sind dann auf der 1. Etage bis zur Auffahrt in der Nähe von Güsten gefahren und dort wieder bergauf und dann quer über die Sophie zum Gipfelkreuz. Von hier ging es dann über das Werksgelände bergab. Und dann wieder Richtung Kirchberg.

Distanz ca. 46 km mit 460 hm


----------



## reigi (12. November 2003)

schönes Ründchen, Frank. Nur habt ihr die Mehrzahl der Singletrails am Fuß der Sophie ausgelassen. Die hättet ihr eigentlich noch mitnehmen können;-). Demnächst findet ihr auf meiner überarbeiteten Homepage (steht aber jetzt in der neuen Form noch nicht im Netz) eine extra Seite über die Sophienhöhe mit jeder Menge Bildern. Ich kündige die Veröffentlichung aber noch mal extra an.

Reigi
www.MTB-Heinsberg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (13. November 2003)

@ reigi
Hallo,
ja wir sind nur 2 Trails bei dieser Tour gefahren. Es gibt ja hoffentlich noch mehr Treffen bei denen man dann auch die restlichen Trails fahren kann.
Wir können uns ja mal an einem der nächsten Wochenenden dort treffen und mal eine Runde zusammen fahren! 

Alle anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen.


----------



## reigi (13. November 2003)

@ Frank
Können wir gerne mal machen. Wird aber Dezember, weil die nächsten beiden WE schon verplant sind.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. November 2003)

Hallo Frank S

sag mal Bescheid wenn ein Termin fest steht ich komme gerne noch einmal mit  

Bis dann




P.s  Iggy kommt dann vieleicht auch wieder mit


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2003)

Wenn du es sagst 
Klar bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Netnick (24. November 2003)

Hier in Jülich gibt´s noch wen der/die gerne mal mitfahren würd´. Kleine Info zum nächsten Termin wäre schön. Wenn´s OK ist würde ich gerne mal testen ob ich bei euch Kraks mithalten kann. Könnt mich auch wenn ich zu sehr bremse zurücklassen. Ist OK für mich.  

Gruß
Gasgas.Nicole


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gasgas.nicole _
> *Könnt mich auch wenn ich zu sehr bremse zurücklassen. Ist OK für mich. *



@Gasgas.Nicole: Von der Truppe läst niemand niemanden zurück... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Netnick (25. November 2003)

@Ralph: sehr ehrenhaft. Vielen Dank! 

Gruß
Nicole


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2003)

@Nicole:

Schhau doch mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=945186#post945186 vorbei (mußt ja nicht den kompletten Thread lesen... ) und schliess Dich uns mal an.
Ist eine nette Truppe und...Du wirst berühmt (Bilder im Netz und so... )

Hier gibt's, dem René sei gedankt, Info's zum Treff:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=15718&nocache=1

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (25. November 2003)

HUHU

@gasgas.nicole

Die Jungs in dem o.g.Thread haben auch schon Erfarung mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht!! Ich meine natürlich nur was das Mountainbiken angeht!!   

Gruß und trau dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastrosi (25. November 2003)

Hallo gasgas.nicole!

Das solltest du auf jeden fall Probieren! Habe mir vor 2 Wochen auch einen Ruck gegeben, und es hat sich geloht. Super nette Leute! Der Beste Guide den man auf dieser seite des Ural´s finden kann!! ( XC Racer  ) Und traumhaft schöne Touren!

Selbst für Anfänger wie mich wird es nie zu hefitig!

Also ich denke wir sehen und bei einer der nächsten Touren!

Greetings Marc ( Der mit dem Schlauch tanzt)


----------



## Netnick (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *.....................schon Erfarung mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht!! ....................Gruß und trau dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



@Redrace: na jetzt trau ich mich wohl nicht mehr !!!!! 

@fastrosi: traumhaft schöne Touren, hier rund um Jülich???????? Oder gibt´s noch ein anderes Jülich von dem ich nicht weiß.

Ich habe mir die Karte aus dem Beitrag hier mal ausgedruckt und will am WE erstmal testen, ob ich mich euch zumuten kann. Ich war zwar gerade eine  Woche am Arlberg und müßte was HM angeht fit sein, aber ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für Cracks seid. Wie lange benötigt ihr Jungs denn für die Runde? Damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt habe.

Grüßle
Nicole


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gasgas.nicole _
> *traumhaft schöne Touren, hier rund um Jülich???????? Oder gibt´s noch ein anderes Jülich von dem ich nicht weiß.*



Jülich...Jülich...ich höre immer Jülich !?
Hast Du mal in anderen Thread reingeschaut ? Die Jungs (manchmal mit 1-2 Mädels und ab und an auch ich) starten immer Sonntags 11:00 Uhr an der Staumauer Wehebachtalsperre.

Guck mal rein und gib Dir'n Ruck... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Netnick (25. November 2003)

ich denk hier geht´s um die Sophienhöhe ???????????

Sorry, dann bin ich hier wohl falsch. Und Tjüüs ! 

Gruß
euere Gasgas.Nicole


----------



## reigi (25. November 2003)

@ gasgas.nicole
Vielleicht 'ne Alternative für dich. Wir treffen uns am Sonntag, 30.11.03, 8.00 Uhr hier in Heinsberg-Dremmen zum lockeren "Kennenlernbiken" (Gegend und Leute). Es ist geplant, spätestens gegen 12.00 wieder am Treffpunkt zu sein.
Bin schon ganz gespannt darauf, die Leute persönlich kennenzulernen, zu denen ich bisher nur per Mail Kontakt hatte.


----------



## Netnick (26. November 2003)

@reigi: Du hast Dich vertiptt. In Deinem Beitrag steht 08.00 Uhr    
Und dann Heinsberg-Dremmen. Da bin ich ja schon platt bevor´s losgeht  Werde vielleicht später mal zu euch stoßen. Ziehe nächstes Jahr, oder Übernächstes wieder in den Raum HS. Bis dahin werde ich mich Richtung Eifel und Sophienhöhe orientieren.

Gruß
Gasgas.Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. November 2003)

@ Nicole

Sorry das ich jetzt auch nochmal damit anfange, aber es lohnt sich wirklich mit den "Wehebachtalcracks" mitzufahren. Ich war letzts WE auch das erste Mal dabei und hatte auch Angst die anderen immer nur von hinten zu sehen, wenn´s den Berg hoch geht!!! Dem ist aber nicht so, da kann jeder mit und wenn Du am Arlberg warst, brauchst Du Dir erst recht keine Sorgen machen!! Wir hatten letzte Woche ca einen Schnitt von 19km/h, da kam jeder gut mit und sonst wurde auf dem letzten gewartet!!!!

Trau Dich und meld Dich an!!!! 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Frank S. (28. November 2003)

Hallo Nicole,
endlich mal jemand aus Jülich der sich hier meldet.

Also wenn du Lust auf eine Tour an und auf der Sophie hast können wir gerne mal einen Termin für eines der nächsten Wochenenden ausmachen. Von den Wehebachbikern werden vielleicht auch einige mitkommen.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (28. November 2003)

Jawoll

Wenn mein Rücken das zuläst bin ich mit dabei  

cu


----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2003)

Jepp! Bin auch dabei. Kann aber Sa.(6.12.) vorraussichtlich nicht (siehe  den Thread von any_sunday)

Sonntag (7.12.) ist OK!

@Frank: Fällt das "andere" in Jülich aus?


----------



## Frank S. (28. November 2003)

Hallo,
na wenn sich da schon zwei melden werde ich den Termin jetzt mal für den 7.12 eintragen.  Termin 
Den Treffpunkt können wir hier ja noch diskutieren.

@XCRacer
Ja das "andere" fällt aus oder wird auf das nächste Jahr verschoben.


----------



## Netnick (29. November 2003)

danke danke für die Motivation mal mitzufahren. Ich habe vor Sonntag ein wenig auszuradeln, werde aber erstmal noch etwas an meinem Tempo arbeiten und dann demnächst zu euch stoßen.

Gruß
Gasgas.Nicole


----------



## Frank S. (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
da ich schon ein paar Anfragen wegen des Treffpunkts bekommen habe, habe ich mich für den Parkplatz Hambach entschieden. Es ist der einzigste Parkplatz mit einer Imbißbude.

Wer eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung braucht kann mir ja eine PM oder email schicken.

@gasgas.nicole
Du kannst gerne mitkommen. Es wird einen gemütliche Runde und das Tempo wird auch nicht zu hoch werden.


----------



## Ursi (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *
> Es ist der einzigste Parkplatz mit einer Imbißbude.
> 
> *



****Schlaumeiermodusan****

Einzig bedarf keiner Steigerung, daher "die einzige Imbißbude"....

****Schlaumeiermodusaus****

Kann nicht Umzug + Geburstagsfeier beim Heimwerker King am Samstag... der wird 42 Lenze jung    

Ursi


----------



## MasterD (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ ALL....

@Frank: Fährst du am Sonntag von Jülich aus mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt oder mit dem Auto?
Vielleicht könnten wir ja dann zusammen fahren. Komme auch aus Jülich.

Ich werd auch da sein. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Frank S. (3. Dezember 2003)

@MasterD
Ich wohne in Kirchberg und werde von dort aus fahren.
Wir können uns gerne am Kreisverkehr an der Zuckerfabrik/Autohaus Landen treffen, so gegen 10:30 Uhr. Von dort fahre ich durch den Wald zur Sophie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (3. Dezember 2003)

@Frank S.

Hallo Frank

Ich kann noch nicht mit sicherheit sagen ob ich komme,aber wenn ich komme wollte ich bis zu dir kommen wenn das ok ist ?

Wann wolltest du denn dann los fahren?


----------



## Frank S. (3. Dezember 2003)

@Twiggy
Start in Kirchberg ist um 10:15Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich komme auch mit zur Sophienhöhe. Fahre mit Happy_User ab Düren zusammen. Ich hoffe nur das ich mein Bike Samstag vom Bikelanden holen kann, Federgabel war defekt. 

Gruß bis Sonntag!!!!!


----------



## Netnick (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *@gasgas.nicole
> Du kannst gerne mitkommen. Es wird einen gemütliche Runde und das Tempo wird auch nicht zu hoch werden. *



Nett daß an mich gedacht wird, wo mich doch noch keiner kennt. Am WE fahre ich aber "leider " mein letztes Motorradrennen für diese Saison.............und dann...........bin ich bei euch dabei. Starte dann überigens von Koslar. 
*** bin-nicht-von-hier-Entschuldigungsmodus-ein ***
*Kirchberg ist doch der Ort gleich daneben, oder?* 
*** bin-nicht-von-hier-Entschuldigungsmodus-aus ***

   

freue mich darauf, bei euerem nächstes Treffen auf der Sophienhöhe dabei zu sein.

Gruß
Gasgas.NicoleUND FIEIEIEIEIEIEIEL SPAß !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Dezember 2003)

> Start in Kirchberg ist um 10:15Uhr



Bin punktlich zum Start bei Frank S. vor der Haustüre


----------



## öcher (4. Dezember 2003)

bis Sonntag...

Damian


----------



## Heimwerker King (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte noch mal alle Wehebachtalsperrentour-Teilnehmer wegen des Weihnachtsmarktbesuches am 20.12. infomieren.

Infos hier und bitte hier anmelden.

Wär gan nett wenn dort einige der WBTS-Truppe zusammenkommen würden.

Gruß

Horst

PS und natürlich die Sophienhöhen Biker auch + alle anderen vom IBC die Lust haben...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Dezember 2003)

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Ich bin immernoch Bike-los. Meine Federgabel wurde zum Check nach Rock Shox geschickt und das kann noch dauern. Ich hoffe ich bekomme Samstag mein Bike, sonst kann ich Sonntag nicht mit auf die Sophienhöhe   !!!!
Ich trage mich aus, mit der Hoffnung mich Morgen wieder eintragen zu können und Sonntag mit zukommen!!!! 

Gruß Felix


----------



## "TWIGGY" (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Komm morgen nicht mit   ist zu schlechtes Wetter  
ne Quatsch hab immer ein wenig Probleme mit dem Rücken und wollte es meiner Gesundheit zur Lieb dann doch etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.

Viel Spass morgen bis zum nächsten mal.


Tiggy ausgetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2003)

Superschönes Winterwetter. Die erste echte Frosttour!

Unerwartet viele Biker aus dem IBC-Forum trafen sich am Fuße der Rheinbraun-Abraumhalde "Sophienhöhe" im Jülicher Land. Neun permanente Biker und zwei Helmlose  , die uns abschnittweise begleiteten. Ein Biker (er möchte namentlich nicht genannt werden, sie Foto links) machte sich vor dem Start mal eben ne Kippe an 















mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß

Tour-Guide Frank S. hatte eine anspruchsvolle Runde gebastelt, die sich aus den vielen Singletrails unterhalb der Halde und den langen Uphills zu den drei höchsten Punkten zusammenstellte.

Ein Highlighht waren sicherlich die steilen und rutschigen Abfahrten hinunter zum Moto-Cross Gelände (Foto unten rechts). Wer es sich nicht ganz zutraute, schob hier bessser bergab. Was bestimmt keine Schande war.














mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß

Die Runde hatte etwa 30km und ca.500Hm. War mal etwas anderes als die Eifel und einen Ausflug wert.

XCRacer, Frank S. und Happy_User hatten die Nase noch nicht voll und sind nachher "noch mal eben bis oben" gefahren...

(Die Grafik zeigt die Tour von XCRacer mit An- und Abfahrt)




ganzgroß


----------



## Happy_User (7. Dezember 2003)

@all

Kann den Ausführungen von XCRacer nur zustimmen. War absolut super. Nach etwas schleppendem Start, erste Platten schon vor dem Start , ging es richtig gut ab. 
Konditionbolzen ohne Ende. Da schmeckt der Pott Nudeln nach der Heimkehr gleich doppelt gut.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Dezember 2003)

Das tut mir in der Seele weh, wenn ich diese Fotos sehe  , war ja ein Traumwetter!!!!  
Ich hoffe ich bekomme im Laufe der Woche endlich mein Bike wieder, dann bin ich kommenden Sonntag auf jedenfall wieder mit dabei!!

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Felix,

klär bitte gleich beim Hergarden, ob Dein Bike auf den Dachgepäckträöger darf.


----------



## öcher (7. Dezember 2003)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Klasse Wetter, klasse Tour...Leider geht meinem Magen immer noch nicht besser. Egal.Super Tag.
Damian


----------



## 50189K (10. März 2004)

komme auch aus Elsdorf und werde ab sofort auch hin und wieder auf der Sophienhöhe anzutreffen sein. Bin aber absoluter MTB Neuling. Also wenn ihr eine füllige MTBlerin auf einem schwarzrotem Red Bull seht, dann bin ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inVert (6. Juli 2004)

Hi! Ich komme auch aus Elsdorf und fahre auch öffters mal auf die Sophienhöhe    Vielleicht koennen wir uns ja nochmal zusammen treffen um ein wenig zubiken muss auch nicht unbedingt die Sophienhöhe sein  

Bye inVert


----------



## 50189K (14. Juli 2004)

inVert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Ich komme auch aus Elsdorf und fahre auch öffters mal auf die Sophienhöhe    Vielleicht koennen wir uns ja nochmal zusammen treffen um ein wenig zubiken muss auch nicht unbedingt die Sophienhöhe sein
> 
> Bye inVert


tach Nachbar!!! 

das gibt es kaum, wir wohnen gerad mal 5 Häuser auseinander und wie hört man voneinander??? Per Internet!!! 

Du bekommst jetzt ne PN!

Kathrin


----------



## Frank S. (22. August 2005)

Hallo,
so nach langer Zeit kommt noch einmal ein Termin für eine Tour.
Wer Lust hat einfach anmelden.


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2005)

Hallo Frank,

ich würde eigentlich gerne mal in der Gegend fahren, aber leider schaffe ich das morgen zeitlich nicht mehr. Überhaupt beginnt jetzt wahrscheinlich für jeden für uns bereits die Jahreszeit, in der es sich Wochentags kaum noch lohnt, das Bike in den Kofferraum zu werfen. Da kann man froh sein, wenn man noch eine akzeptable Tour vor der Haustür zusammen bringt. Mach doch mal was an einem Wochenende...wobei ich frühestens ab dem 24.9. wieder kann......Du weißt schon: Grillen, Alpen-X und dann Stadtwald Aachen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2005)

Hallo Frank

Hab den 18Uhr Termin gestern im Auge behalten und wäre eventuell gekommen. Aber leider hat das Wetter nicht mitgespielt.

Heute spielt das Wetter mit, aber ich kann leider nicht. Ich mache mich jetzt schon auf Tour.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## ricardoph (24. August 2005)

Entschuldigung Leute,

Aber wo ist:

*Treffpunkt Grillhütte Stetternich * 

???

Das Wetter ist Toll!!!!


----------



## Frank S. (24. August 2005)

ricardoph schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung Leute,
> 
> Aber wo ist:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
von Jülich geradeaus auf die Sophienhöhe zu. Vor der Sophienhöhe ist die Grillhütte rechts zu finden.

Siehe auch die Karte


----------



## ricardoph (24. August 2005)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> von Jülich geradeaus auf die Sophienhöhe zu. Vor der Sophienhöhe ist die Grillhütte rechts zu finden.
> 
> Siehe auch die Karte




Ach so!!! bis Dann!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich Samstag im Königsforst jede Menge Trailspaß hatte, habe ich mich gestern nach langer, langer Zeit auch mal wieder auf den Weg zur Sophie gemacht um die neu angefüllten "Berge" zu erkunden. Schon Wahnsinn was da sie letzten Monate neu aufgeschüttet wurde. Ganz hinten rechts der alte Aussichtsturm.








Auch die Vorbereitungen für nächstes Jahr laufen auf Hochtouren. Nächstes Jahr soll hier eine Etappe der Rallye "Paris-Dakar" vorbei führen  
Die ersten Trainingsläufe haben schon stattgefunden 







Ich bin dann auf alt bekannten oder auch weniger bekannten Wegen, eine schöne Route am Rande der alten Höhe entlang Richtung Felsen. 






Durch den neuen Aufhub und den wahnsinnig tiefem Untergrund zerrte diese Aktion ganz schön an meinen Kräften. Ich habe eine Route gefunden wo ma ca. 40 Min. nur bergauf fährt. Aber nach all der Anstrengung war ich endlich am Ziel







Insgesamt eine schöne, aber auch bei dem Boden schwere Tour mit etwas über 60 Km und ~ 800 HM. Ich habe überraschend viel MTBler unterwegs getroffen. So ca. 20 dürften es insgesamt gewesen sein  Aber ich habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt erstmal wieder genug von der Sophie. 

Die wenigen unspektakulären Fotos gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10477

VG

Jörg


----------



## Frank S. (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg,
da sind wir uns ja gestern fast begegnet. Ich war dort auch unterwegs, mit zwei anderen Bikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> da sind wir uns ja gestern fast begegnet. Ich war dort auch unterwegs, mit zwei anderen Bikern.



Ich habe am Parkplatz geparkt der am ersten Kreisverkehr abgeht und bin dann Richtung Hambach zum letzten See gestartet. Als ich am Parkplatz los bin kamen 3 Biker die steile Abfahrt runter und sind in die Trails hinter dem Parkplatz eingebogen. Warst Du dabei  ?


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg ,

wie , wo und was  ? _ (leicht OT)  _

VG Guido

P.S. Klasse Fotos  




			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich Samstag im *Königsforst* jede Menge Trailspaß hatte, habe ich mich gestern nach langer, langer Zeit auch mal wieder auf den Weg zur Sophie gemacht um die neu angefüllten "Berge" zu erkunden. Schon Wahnsinn was da sie letzten Monate neu aufgeschüttet wurde. Ganz hinten rechts der alte Aussichtsturm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank S. (23. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Parkplatz geparkt der am ersten Kreisverkehr abgeht und bin dann Richtung Hambach zum letzten See gestartet. Als ich am Parkplatz los bin kamen 3 Biker die steile Abfahrt runter und sind in die Trails hinter dem Parkplatz eingebogen. Warst Du dabei  ?



Die steilen Trails sind wir gefahren und in die Trails am Parkplatz sind wir auch rein.
Wieviel Uhr waren es denn?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Die steilen Trails sind wir gefahren und in die Trails am Parkplatz sind wir auch rein.
> Wieviel Uhr waren es denn?


Ich bin so gegen 12:00 am Parkplatz los.


----------



## Frank S. (23. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin so gegen 12:00 am Parkplatz los.



Ja das könnten wir gewesen sein.
Wir hatten aber nur 55km mit 400hm hinter uns.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg ,
> 
> wie , wo und was  ? _ (leicht OT)  _
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,

ich habe mir letzte Woche auf frosthelm.de mal die Videos um Forsbach angeschaut, war schwer begeistert  und habe mit der Unterstützung von Thorsten  die ganzen Trails wie Schweineweg, Schweineweg-Wurzelpassage, Tütberg, Sülze-Downhill, Lüderich zu einer GPS-Tour zusammengefaßt. Hat auch ganz gut gefunzt. Nur der Einstieg Sülze DH hat mir schwer zu schaffen gemacht  . Wo ich da mit meinem Kumpel überall rumgeeiert bin  Da wich die Planung doch etwas von der Realität ab. Aber so sind wir auch Trails gefahren wo gar keine waren  
Hab mich aber echt gewundert was da für Rampen drin sind. Also unter 10 - 12 % geht da ja fast gar nichts. Ich hatte auch die Cam mit, doch leider den Akku zu Hause im Ladegerät gelassen  Vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal. 

VG 

Jörg


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg , zunächst mal finde ich es super, dass Dir "unsere"  trails so gut gefallen haben. In der Tat sind einige trails trotz GPS schwer zu finden . Den Sülze DH hat unser Alex dem Thorsten mal gezeigt und Thorsten hat dann dieses hervoragende Video dort gedreht. Tagsüber sind die trails richtig nett - nachts ein echtes Abenteuer und absolut nicht ohne   Wir fahren dann auch nur einige Leichte  Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal in der Gegend sehen. Am besten wäre es wenn Alex dabei ist , der ist unser absoluter trailspezialist  

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> ich habe mir letzte Woche auf frosthelm.de mal die Videos um Forsbach angeschaut, war schwer begeistert  und habe mit der Unterstützung von Thorsten  die ganzen Trails wie Schweineweg, Schweineweg-Wurzelpassage, Tütberg, Sülze-Downhill, Lüderich zu einer GPS-Tour zusammengefaßt. Hat auch ganz gut gefunzt. Nur der Einstieg Sülze DH hat mir schwer zu schaffen gemacht  . Wo ich da mit meinem Kumpel überall rumgeeiert bin  Da wich die Planung doch etwas von der Realität ab. Aber so sind wir auch Trails gefahren wo gar keine waren
> Hab mich aber echt gewundert was da für Rampen drin sind. Also unter 10 - 12 % geht da ja fast gar nichts. Ich hatte auch die Cam mit, doch leider den Akku zu Hause im Ladegerät gelassen  Vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal.
> ...


----------



## MTBrenni (24. Januar 2006)

Holla Sophienhöhenfreunde,

Habe mich gerade erst angemeldet und bin ja direkt schon an die richtigen Leute geraten.

Habe das selbe Problem wie so mach anderer vor mir: Alleine biken is langweilig

Würd mich freuen mal an einer Tour zur Sophie teilnehmen zu können!

mfG Micha


----------



## Frank S. (24. Januar 2006)

MTBrenni schrieb:
			
		

> Holla Sophienhöhenfreunde,
> 
> Habe mich gerade erst angemeldet und bin ja direkt schon an die richtigen Leute geraten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,
das nächste mal melde ich mich bei dir. Dann können wir mal eine Runde zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha1978 (20. März 2006)

Hi 
Bin neu im Forum und suche Biker bei denen ich mitfahren kann.Komme aus Jülich und fahre öfter die SH rauf.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Frank S. (21. März 2006)

Sascha1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Bin neu im Forum und suche Biker bei denen ich mitfahren kann.Komme aus Jülich und fahre öfter die SH rauf.
> Gruß Sascha



Hallo Sascha,
wir können gerne in den nächsten Wochen mal zusammen an der Sophie fahren.


----------



## Sascha1978 (21. März 2006)

Hi Frank
Das wäre super. Alleine fahren ist auf die dauer langweilig. Du kannst mir ja mal einen Termin sagen wann du Zeit hättest.Ich habe es auch nicht weit,wohne im Heckfeld bei EP Lövenich.
MFG Sascha


----------



## Frank S. (21. März 2006)

Hallo Sacha,
in den nächsten 2 Wochen wird es wohl doch nichts werden. Mein Arzt hat mir das Biken verboten!
Also in 2 Wochen können wir dann aber fahren. bis dahin ist vielleicht auch der Frühling da!


----------



## Sascha1978 (21. März 2006)

Ok kannst Dich ja nochmal melden wenn es mit deinem Rücken wieder geht.Werde die SH jetzt erklimmen. Wünsche gute Besserung.
MFG Sascha


----------



## davidjnoah (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe endlich mein neues Bike bekommen und suche Mitfahrer für die Sophienhöhe! Gibt es noch aktive Biker in der Region die ein paar gute Touren über unsere nette Abraumhalde kennen?

davidjnoah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (1. August 2008)

davidjnoah schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe endlich mein neues Bike bekommen und suche Mitfahrer für die Sophienhöhe! Gibt es noch aktive Biker in der Region die ein paar gute Touren über unsere nette Abraumhalde kennen?
> 
> davidjnoah



Hallo,
ich bin zwar immer noch ein aktiver Fahrer, doch bin ich gerade erst aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen und werde die nächsten zwei bis drei Monate nicht fahren können.
Danach steht einer Tour aber nichts im Wege, solange wir langsam fahren.


----------



## davidjnoah (1. August 2008)

Sehr gerne! Meld dich einfach wenn du wieder fit bist, bis dahin gute Besserung...


----------



## aLexXx` (9. September 2008)

Nochmal hier die Frage: Singletrails hat noch keiner gefunden oder ?! irgend ne nennenswerte abfahrt von ganz oben (da ist so n aussichtsturm von dem man alles überblicken kann, man sieht auch noch einen zweiten Turm weiter östlich)
weil irgendwie ist die Sophiehöhe sonst echt nur hm-tauglich. wenn jemand was kennt kann ers ja mal posten, evtl mit den weg bezeichnungen. war erst einmal oben.
evtl muss ich sonst doch nach aachen fahren: studier hier in jülich
danke mfg


----------



## Frank S. (9. September 2008)

aLexXx` schrieb:


> Nochmal hier die Frage: Singletrails hat noch keiner gefunden oder ?! irgend ne nennenswerte abfahrt von ganz oben (da ist so n aussichtsturm von dem man alles überblicken kann, man sieht auch noch einen zweiten Turm weiter östlich)
> weil irgendwie ist die Sophiehöhe sonst echt nur hm-tauglich. wenn jemand was kennt kann ers ja mal posten, evtl mit den weg bezeichnungen. war erst einmal oben.
> evtl muss ich sonst doch nach aachen fahren: studier hier in jülich
> danke mfg



Hallo,
alles was nur irgendwie Singletrails nahe kommt ist leider mit Bäumen dicht gemacht worden. Alle Treppen sind zu.
Auf der Sophie kann man nur noch hm machen. 
Aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## migster (11. September 2008)

Moin,

von mir aus auf der anderen Seite .. also am Cafe Sophienblick gibt  noch ein paar Singletrails ... Wenn jemand Lust hat mal auf eine Runde ..
BG
Mike


----------



## kelzilla1000 (24. September 2008)

Hallo in die Runde.
wer hat denn am 29.08. zeit und lust auf eine runde incl trail und hm über und natürlich um die sophienhöhe.

zeit: später vormittag bis früher nachmittag

grüße


----------



## Frank S. (24. September 2008)

kelzilla1000 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde.
> wer hat denn am 29.08. zeit und lust auf eine runde incl trail und hm über und natürlich um die sophienhöhe.
> 
> zeit: später vormittag bis früher nachmittag
> ...



Hallo,
nette Idee, aber bin leider in Italien und bis ich wider biken kann werden noch ein paar Wochen vergehen.


----------



## dkuri (5. Oktober 2008)

@ dezibel
hallo, bin hier nach kerpen türnich gezogen, und suche noch was zum springen! hättest du lust mir zu erklären wie ich den bombenkrater in danzweiler finde!? hätte auch noch nen spaten zum helfen!? )


----------



## 50189K (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Sophienhöhe ist ja in den letzten Jahren stark erweitert worden. Gibt es irgendwo halbwegs aktuelles Kartenmaterial? Bzw. ich kenne nur die Wege A-F und Obstweg und co. 
Gibt es schon was im neuen Bereich? Kann man da bereits fahren? Und vor allem, wo komme ich da raus?  

Ach ja, wenn ihr da mal eine Frau auf einem orangen Crosser seht: ich bin das


----------



## MTBrenni (23. Oktober 2008)

Glaube nicht das es schon aktuelle Karten gibt. Bin auch nur ein- zweimal auf dem neu aufgeschuettetem Teil gefahren und ich fand es nicht so prickelnd, die Wege sind noch sehr locker und man sinkt stark in dem Sandkiesboden ein, sehr anstrengend!!!

Auf dem alten Teil der Sophienhoehe sind die Strecken besser und abwechslungsreicher, der Weg A-F sagt mir wohl gar nichts! Aber es gibt schon mehr Moeglichkeiten als die zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (23. Oktober 2008)

MTBrenni schrieb:


> Auf dem alten Teil der Sophienhoehe sind die Strecken besser und abwechslungsreicher, der Weg A-F sagt mir wohl gar nichts! Aber es gibt schon mehr Moeglichkeiten als die zwei.


Die Wege *auf *die Sophienhöhe sind mit den Buchstaben A, B, C, D, E, F durchnummeriert. Der A Weg ist der, der beim Cafe los geht. Der F-Weg ist der steilste, der geht von der Höller Mühle (bzw. dem Parkplatz Höller Mühle, auf der anderen Sophienhöhenseite) los. Dieser hat bis zu 17%. Der E-Weg ist der normale Radfahrerweg. Easy ist auch der B-Weg zum hochfahren. 


Ich habe nun mal im Vorbeiflug irgendein Schild mit H gesehen, da müssten also mittlerweile noch andere Wege sein. 

Ich sehe schon, Pionierarbeit ist im neuen Teil gefragt


----------



## Frank S. (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
hier ist zuerst mal ein Link zur Downloadseite des RWE
http://www.rwe.com/generator.aspx/r...perty=Data/id=229654/wandern-sophienhoehe.pdf

Unter dem Link findet man eine aktuelle Karte der freigegebenen Wege. Es gibt dort natürlich noch mehr neue Wege, doch sind diese bis jetzt noch nicht frei befahrbar .

Auf der Karte ist auch der Weg H eingezeichnet.


----------



## 50189K (23. Oktober 2008)

hmm, bei mir da nichts gescheites angezeigt. Kannst du den Link entsprechend ändern bzw. erklären, wie du da hingekommen bist?


----------



## Frank S. (23. Oktober 2008)

50189K schrieb:


> hmm, bei mir da nichts gescheites angezeigt. Kannst du den Link entsprechend ändern bzw. erklären, wie du da hingekommen bist?



Der Link oben ist geändert.


----------



## 50189K (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke!


----------



## MTBrenni (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Link, jetzt kann ich mit den Buchstaben auch was anfangen!!!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2008)

Wann fährt denn jemand die einzelnen Wege mit GPS mal ab und stellt die Aufzeichnung zur Verfügung? Oder muß ich das mal machen?


----------



## 50189K (24. Oktober 2008)

ich habe kein GPS


----------



## Frank S. (24. Oktober 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wann fährt denn jemand die einzelnen Wege mit GPS mal ab und stellt die Aufzeichnung zur Verfügung? Oder muß ich das mal machen?



Hi,
ich hab einige GPS Aufzeichnungen der Sophie, aber leider keine aktuellen und es wird bei mir noch was dauern bis ich wieder mit dem MTB fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trisn (10. November 2008)

holladiho,

gehöre zu den glücklichen die ihren hauptwohnsitz zwecks studium nach jülich verlegt haben,

zufaellig auch noch ein ersti oder höhere semester hier vertreten?

mfg


----------



## FLASHo (10. November 2008)

Mojen,

jo bin jetzt auch zum studieren nach Jülich gezogen jedoch fahre ich normal mehr Freeride und DH und glaube das es auf der Sophienhöhe dafür nicht die richtigen Trails gibt. Werde aber demnächst ma einen Erkundungslauf abhalten ;p


----------



## 50189K (10. November 2008)

naja, Freeride und DH wirst du auf der Sophienhöhe nicht wirklich finden. Dafür halte dich mal eher in Richtung Eifel. Frag mal die Wehebachtalsperrenfahrer.


----------



## FLASHo (10. November 2008)

Ja komme ursprünglich aus Euskirchen da kenne ich auch schon viele Trails in der Eifel. Aber unter der Woche bin ich immer in Jülich und da werde ich mir aufjedenfall mal die Sophienhöhe anschauen ob beim Jogge oder mim Bike


----------



## aLexXx` (16. November 2008)

war da ölang nichtmehr unterwegs. höhenmeter sind ja ganz schön aber mehr hab ich da auch nicht gefunden. dachte einmal "geil n singletrail": reingefahren und nach 5 metern hat der ne 90 grad wende gemacht 2 meter gefahren noch mal 90 grad und dann war ich wieder auf so nem festen weg  schade sah ganz gut aus. ansonsten hab ich da mal n netten herrn gefragt der mir entgegen kam der meinte nur dass da irgendwie ascheboden irgenwo ist (darf man aber nicht drauf ist sperrgebiet) muss da vllt nochmal hin.


----------



## kelzilla1000 (16. November 2008)

jemand morgen auf der sophienhöhe unterwegs??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (16. November 2008)

kelzilla1000 schrieb:


> jemand morgen auf der sophienhöhe unterwegs??



Hallo,
wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich es nach langer Pause vielleicht mal versuchen.


----------



## kelzilla1000 (17. November 2008)

Wetter und Temperatur hat gepasst. 38km durch Hambacher Forst und grosse Runde über die Sophienhöhe. 
Wird nur zu früh dunkel. Winter ist einfach nicht meine Jahreseit...


----------



## aLexXx` (21. November 2008)

genau das! und jetzt noch so n unwetter zeug am wochenende ...


----------



## kelzilla1000 (24. November 2008)

hat jemand geplant diese woche ne runde zu drehen und keine lust alleine im schnee zu spielen?
wenn das der fall ist gerne bei mir melden...


----------



## Hydroxy (8. August 2009)

Um die Sache hier mal wiederzubeleben
Gibts noch Leute, die dort regelmäßig fahren?


----------



## Frank S. (8. August 2009)

Hydroxy schrieb:


> Um die Sache hier mal wiederzubeleben
> Gibts noch Leute, die dort regelmäßig fahren?



Ja,
die gibt es aber nicht zur Zeit, es sind leider zu viele Bremsen dort unterwegs.


----------



## Hydroxy (8. August 2009)

Stimmt, ist lästig. Aber auch nichts, was abschreckt, oder?


----------



## kelzilla1000 (8. August 2009)

also ich wurde noch nicht von ner bremse gebissen. dabei bin ich jeden 3.tag dort.


----------



## RunningPumi (9. August 2009)

Frank S. schrieb:


> Ja,
> die gibt es aber nicht zur Zeit, es sind leider zu viele Bremsen dort unterwegs.



Je nun, wer da auch bremst, braucht sich nicht über die Bremsen zu wundern. Immer schön in Fahrt bleiben, dann passiert auch nichts.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Hydroxy (9. August 2009)

Gut. Ich sehe, es wird dort gefahren. Die Frage ist nur, warum begegne ich nie Leuten auf MTB's sondern nur Joggern und Wochenendwanderfamilien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kelzilla1000 (9. August 2009)

war gerad fahren...

wo warst du???


----------



## Hydroxy (9. August 2009)

mit dem RR Richtung Heimbach.

MTB Sophienhöhe wieder am Dienstag Nachmittag.
Falls mich jemand sieht, freundlich Winken (weißes Müsing).


----------



## kelzilla1000 (10. August 2009)

morgen gegen 1800 jmd auf der sophienhöhe unterwegs und Interesse an nem biketreff


----------



## Hydroxy (10. August 2009)

wo?


----------



## kelzilla1000 (10. August 2009)

aus welcher richtung startest du denn?


----------



## Hydroxy (10. August 2009)

Am "Café"...


----------



## kelzilla1000 (10. August 2009)

gut, bin 1800 am parkplatz cafe an der schautafel... bis dann


----------



## Hydroxy (11. August 2009)

Sorry, aber die Arbeit wird mich heute nicht zum Biken kommen lassen.


----------



## kelzilla1000 (11. August 2009)

also doch wieder alleine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hydroxy (11. August 2009)

Sorry, wann fährst du wieder?


----------



## MTBrenni (12. August 2009)

Hey Ihr Biker aus dem Jülicher Land,
wenn Ihr es nächste mal auf die Sophie wollt werde ich mich mal dazu gesellen!
In der Woche ist zwar immer was knapp mit der Zeit, ich fahr deshalb meistens Samstags Vormittags!


----------



## kelzilla1000 (12. August 2009)

werd morgen abend wieder ne runde drehen. dann gerne wieder 1800 am cafe


----------



## kelzilla1000 (13. August 2009)

mhm...vielleicht doch nicht. so hab ich das wetter nicht geplant...


----------



## Hydroxy (13. August 2009)

Ne muss nicht zwingend. Wie wäre denn mit dem oben erwähnten Samstag Vormittag?


----------



## MTBrenni (13. August 2009)

Das Wetter tu ich mir heute auch nicht an!
Diesen Samstag fahr ich nicht, bin nicht im Lande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kelzilla1000 (13. August 2009)

Regnet doch schon gar nicht mehr...ich kann den blauen Himmel sehn...

wie sieht's denn aus mit morgen? 1800?


----------



## Hydroxy (13. August 2009)




----------



## 2_Danger (16. August 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wann fährt denn jemand die einzelnen Wege mit GPS mal ab und stellt die Aufzeichnung zur Verfügung? Oder muß ich das mal machen?


Ich könnte im GPX Format liefern.
Tour meistens ab Elsdorf,  da kommen dann so 34-40 km zusammen.
Die Wege sind aber auch recht gut auf den Openstreetmaps verzeichnet.
sogar der Minitrail im Mammutwald ist drauf.

Ich fahr fast jeden 2 Tag da hoch. Da sind fast immer Biker unterwegs


----------



## MTBrenni (20. August 2009)

Wer Lust hat heute ne Runde über den Hügel zu drehen, 18 Uhr am Cafe!


----------



## RunningPumi (20. August 2009)

MTBrenni schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat heute ne Runde über den Hügel zu drehen, 18 Uhr am Cafe!



Hi,

nein danke, heute lieber nicht. Es sind diverse Unwetter(vor)warnungen ausgegeben worden, da habe ich keine Lust, als Blitzableiter zu dienen.

Viel Spaß Dir,
Patrick


----------



## Hydroxy (20. August 2009)

War heute schon "ne kleine Runde drehen". Jetzt 14 Tage im Urlaub. Danach gerne.


----------



## kelzilla1000 (29. Oktober 2009)

nicht mehr viel los hier

wer fährt denn den winter durch und hat nächste woche zeit für ne runde??


----------



## koree (1. November 2010)

hi leute, 
wohne seit zwei monaten in morschenich und wollte in nächster zeit mal die sophienhöhe erkunden. bin auf nem enduro unterwegs und hab zuhause noch nen freerider stehn. sollte es also dh strecken geben, sagt mit bitte bescheid. muss heizen...


----------



## yoyo (2. November 2010)

@koree: auf der sophienhöhe gibt es - so weit ich weiß - leider nicht wirklich was tolles. in hückelhoven gibt's n paar jungs die in alten bombenkratern ein paar kicker, tables und so gebaut haben. sonst kenn ich in der umgebung leider auch nix. Tipps?


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Die SoHö ist auch mein regelmäßig besuchtes Revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Mai 2011)

Heutige Tour zum Römerturm hoch:

Strecke: 46,32 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 50 min
Durchschnitt: 16,48 km/h
Höhenmeter: 316 hm

War sehr gut!!!


----------



## Tauchsieder (2. Juni 2011)

Da oben ist ein Römerturm? Gibt's da auch ne Aussicht?

Würde gerne mal mit jemandem da hin, fahre aber los ab Köln ...

Also wenn wer gut trainiert ist oder einfach mal ne längere Tour machen will ...

bitte melden per PN


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Juni 2011)

ja gibt es:







soweit ich bei mir von der Arbeit vom Absetzter gucken konnte auch der höchste Punkt der Sophienhöhe (berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege )

bei klarem Wetter hat man schon ne gute rundum sicht!!!


----------



## Tauchsieder (3. Juni 2011)

Super Bild 

Das ist auf alle Fälle eine Reise wert.

Vermutlich schon jetzt am WE. Also wenn jemand von Köln aus Lust hat, dort mit hinzukommen, bitte PN.

Ich werde vermutlich morgen mittag dort hin fahren, muss aber zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr noch in Bonn-Bad Godesberg Startunterlagen für Bonn-Eupen-Bonn abholen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juni 2011)

Nach dem gestrigen Regenwetter, heute Schlammschlacht zum Römerturm hoch:

Strecke: 44,7 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 41 min
Durchschnitt: 16,64 km/h
Höhenmeter: 331 hm


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

hallo

Ich fahr auch regelmäsig die Sophie hoch.
Wahr gestern auch am Römerturm.

Strecke: 31,47 km
Fahrtzeit: 1 Std 39 min
Durchschnitt: 18,98 km/h
Höhenmeter: 344 hm

Vielleicht bekommen wir mal ne schöne Grupe zusammen.


GRuß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Juni 2011)

Warst du Sonntag oben??? Wir haben 3 Biker unterwegs getroffen...dich zufällig nicht oder??? Wir waren zu fünft...3 Jungs & 2 Mädels


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja wahr am Sonntag oben, aber relativ spät. Wahr so von ca. 18:15 bis 19:45.

Ne habe leider keinen getroffen. Wann fahrt ihr denn noch mal hoch?


GRuß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Juni 2011)

Wird bestimmt was dauern, weil wir sonntag erst oben fahren...

ab wo startest du denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

Da wo der Hunde Platz in der Nähe ist, Oder die Motor Cross Seite.
Und ihr?

Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Juni 2011)

Wir fahren aus Elsdorf los...kommen dann auch immer an der Motocross Strecke vorbei!!!


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre in Esch los über die Grubenrandstr, und dann immer gerade aus, und dann halt die Fußgängerwege hoch. Wo fahrt ihr denn immer rum?


Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Juni 2011)

Wir fahren genauso...hoch dann je nach Form der mitfahrenden steiler oder weniger steil...wir fahren immer so, dass alle mitkommen...

treffen uns immer an der BFT-Tankstelle...


----------



## Tauchsieder (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

war am Samstag mal oben am Römerturm. War ne schöne Reise und hat sich absolut gelohnt. Hat halt bischen gedauert. 2,5 Stunden hin, 2,5 Stunden zurück ...

Gruß
T.


----------



## marc1981 (15. Juni 2011)

HO

Mir sind heute 4 Biker entegegen kommen. Wahren heute vielleicht welche von euch dabei? 
Wahr so um 18:00?

GRuß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Juni 2011)

Heute spontane Tour mal wieder zum Römerturm.
Super wars..und endlich unseren lang gesuchten Trail gefunden + ein paar neue Trampelpfade durchflückt 

Am Ende der Tour stand dann folgendes aufm Tacho:

Strecke: 45,42 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 45 min
Durchschnitt: 16,45 km/h
Höhenmeter: 289 hm


----------



## marc1981 (23. Juni 2011)

hallo


Fährt heute einer von euch heute auf Die Sophie?
Hatte heute vor ne kleine Tour zu machen.


GRuß MArc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Juni 2011)

Kann sein, dass 3 von uns hoch wollten...kann auch sein, dass die in die Eifel gefahren sind...ich musste heute leider arbeiten 

Aber Samstag Nachmittag ist wohl wieder ein kleines Tourchen geplant!!!


----------



## marc1981 (23. Juni 2011)

hallo

Hör mal kann das sein das bei euch auch ein Ralf mit fährt?
Ja mal schauen wenn ich Zeit und ihr nichts dageben habt würde ich auch mit fahren.


Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Juni 2011)

Ein Ralf aus Heppendorf...wenn du den meinst...ja 

klar kannst mitkommen wenn du Lust hast...


----------



## marc1981 (23. Juni 2011)

Spielt er vieleicht auch Badminton.

GRuß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Juni 2011)

Das kann ich dir leider nichts sagen...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Juni 2011)

Gestern bei schönstem Regenwetter eine Matschtour um den Tagebau Hambach herum mit einem kleinen Abstecher auf der Sophienhöhe:

Strecke: 41,44 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 16 min
Durchschnitt: 18,24 km/h
Höhenmeter: 136 hm


----------



## marc1981 (26. Juni 2011)

Ho

Wollte heute auch noch ne runde gefahren sein, habe es aber leider nicht geschaft, mal schauen vielleicht fahre ich morgen Abend noch ne runde.
Wie biste denn da gefahren?


Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. Juni 2011)

Berrendorf an ehemals Tanneck vorbei...dann durch den "Wildschweinwald" in RIchtung Autobahnauffahrt Buir...vor der Autobahn wieder rechts in den Wald rein und immer parallel der Hambach-Bahn bis zu den Tagesanlagen des RWEs...dort links vorbei bis zur Sophienhöhe. Auf die Sophienhöhe sind wird dann bei der Rodelbahn die wir immer runterfahren bzw dem Cafe Sophienhöhe. Dann einmal rum und den normalen Weg zurück.

Hoffe du weißt jetzt ungefähr wie wir gefahren sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2_Danger (27. Juni 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Berrendorf an ehemals Tanneck vorbei...dann durch den "Wildschweinwald" in RIchtung Autobahnauffahrt Buir...vor der Autobahn wieder rechts in den Wald rein und immer parallel der Hambach-Bahn bis zu den Tagesanlagen des RWEs...dort links vorbei bis zur Sophienhöhe. Auf die Sophienhöhe sind wird dann bei der Rodelbahn die wir immer runterfahren bzw dem Cafe Sophienhöhe. Dann einmal rum und den normalen Weg zurück.
> 
> Hoffe du weißt jetzt ungefähr wie wir gefahren sind


unten rum oder über den Gipfel?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. Juni 2011)

diesmal unten rum, weil die anderen 3 am nächsten Tag ne Eifel-Tour vor der Brust hatten. Haben nur eine Rampe genommen um eine kleine Abfahrt noch mitnehmen zu können.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Juli 2011)

Heute wieder hoch zum Römerturm:

Strecke: 43,96 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 45 min
Durchschnitt: 16 km/h
Höhenmeter: 294 hm


@Marc: also es hat sich rausgestellt, dass wir den selben Ralf kennen 


Donerstag Abend geht es wieder hoch.


----------



## marc1981 (3. Juli 2011)

ho

Wann wolltes du denn hoch am DO wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich mit.

Gruß MArc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Juli 2011)

Wir treffen uns um 18:45 Uhr an der BFT-Tankstelle


----------



## marc1981 (3. Juli 2011)

ho

Ich denke das dürfte ich schaffen. Kann ich noch ein Kumpel mit bringen?
Welche Tour fahrt ihr dann ?


GRuß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Juli 2011)

sollte kein problem sein denk ich...wenn wir euch zu langsam sein sollte, dann könnt ihr ja gas geben...

wir fahren je nach verfassung der mitfahrenden hoch zum römerturm und dann über paar trails wieder runter...von berrendorf aus sind das ca 42km


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juli 2011)

Diesmal nicht ganz hoch zum Römerturm, dafür auf dem kürzesten Weg hoch und alle guten Trails plus einen echt steilen Trail...daraus resultierte:

Strecke: 48,9 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 4 min
Durchschnitt: 14,4 km/h
Höhenmeter: 264 hm


----------



## Specialized88 (10. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute bin neu hier da hier ja soviele Leute rund und auf der netten Sophie rumbiken wollte ich mal fragen  wer diese oder nächste Woche Zeit für ne Eifeltour mit mir und en kumpel von elsdorf oder der sophienhöhe aus hat??????könnt mir ja mailen @ [email protected]  schönen Tag noch würde mich über Antwort freuen 


Letzte Tour:
Sophienhöhe-niederzier-Tagebau Hambach-sophienhöhe-Home 
Strecke: 60 km
Höhenmeter: 240m
Geschwindigkeit:14-27 km/h
Fahrzeit: 5:30 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc1981 (10. Juli 2011)

Hi

Ganz kurzfristig fahre in einer halben stunden ne tour. Wer lust hat  ich fahre in der nähe von dem Hunde ünungs Platz hoch.


Gruß Marc


----------



## marc1981 (10. Juli 2011)

Ho

So mal wieder zu. Wahr heute mal wieder beim Türmchen und wieder zurück ne relativ kurze Tour.

Strecke: 22,96 km
Fahrtzeit: 1 Std 12 min
Durchschnitt: 18,34 km/h
Höhenmeter: 264 hm

meld dich mal wenn du das nächste fährst (Specialized88)


Gruß Marc


----------



## Specialized88 (10. Juli 2011)

Ja mir egal heute morgen übermorgen ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Zeit zum fahren würde nur gern mit mehreren in die Eifel nur bis jetzt hat sicher keiner gemeldet Villt bekommn wir ja en paar Leute zusammen 


Gruß marc (namensveter)


----------



## mobezi (11. Juli 2011)

Zu diesem Römertürmchen sind mein Mann und ich gestern hochgestrampelt. Endlich oben hatte ich gefühlte 1000 Stunden bei ca. 5 km/h bergauf auf dem Radl gesessen, das waren mindestens gefühlte 4000 HM  und hab mir sagen lassen, daß es einen zwar weiteren, jedoch deutlich weniger steilen Weg gegeben hätte - aber sei´s drum, war gut für die Kondition und die Bergauffahr-Technik  (und es ist sehr aufbauend, wenn man mit letzter Kraft hochkurbelt und der Begleiter, in diesem Falle mein Mann, plötzlich vor einem fröhlich anfängt zu pfeifen und zu singen )
Oben jedenfalls haben wir es noch geschafft, den Rundblick zu genießen und dann fings an zu regnen  Trails haben wir nicht gefunden. Vielleicht kann uns jemand erklären, wie wir denn hätten fahren müssen. Wir sind runter vom Turm - den kleinen Pfad an dem dicken Stein vorbei und dann links rum - gefunden haben wir nur einen - zwar netten und immerhin spannenderen Waldweg, als dem Hauptweg, der runterführt, sonst aber nix ... 

Zeit, Wegstrecke, Höhenmeter : siehe oben


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr  ein GPS-Gerät??? Dann kann ich euch meine GPX-Datei schicken, da sind alle, die von uns gefundenen Trails und Trampelpfade bei...

 machen bald eine neue Erkundungstour um neue Trails zu finden


----------



## reigi (11. Juli 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Habt ihr  ein GPS-Gerät??? Dann kann ich euch meine GPX-Datei schicken, da sind alle, die von uns gefundenen Trails und Trampelpfade bei...
> 
> machen bald eine neue Erkundungstour um neue Trails zu finden



An der gpx-Datei hätte ich auch Interesse. Kannst du mir die auch schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Juli 2011)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84278.html

Bitte


----------



## mobezi (11. Juli 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84278.html
> 
> Bitte


 
Danke  - wir haben ein Garmin fürs Motorrad, aber womöglich kommen wir über Map Source schon ein Schrittchen weiter 

Wenn Ihr ´ne neue Erkundungstour macht, könnt Ihr ja mal Bescheid sagen. Ich fahr dann eine Stunde vor der verabredeten Treffenszeit schon mal los nach oben, ich brauche länger


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Juli 2011)

die Tour führt am Römerturm vorbei...also letzte steile Rampe wurde da nicht gefahren...und die letzte Abfahrt ist eine sehr steile Böschung hinter einem dicken Baumstamm...also nicht wundern


----------



## Specialized88 (11. Juli 2011)

Hey wann Fahrt ihr das nächste mal ???


----------



## marc1981 (12. Juli 2011)

Ho

Ich wollte heute Abend noch ne runde drehen, bevor das schlechte Wetter kommt.
Wollte hier um 16:30 los fahren.


Gruß Marc


----------



## Specialized88 (12. Juli 2011)

Ja das schaffe ich nicht bin gerade erst rein sorry wenn die Tage nomma wenn es besser wird


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juli 2011)

Wollten heute auch...aber wir haben wegen einem Bremsenüberfall abgebrochen und sind was Straße bis und um den Bedburger See...


----------



## Specialized88 (12. Juli 2011)

Leute wie wärs den mit ner kleinen Eifeltour am Wochenende Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit Können wir ja gemeinsam ausmachen ( Biker mit GPS Uhr oder naiv sind herzlich willkommen ^^


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi

Ja stimmt das mit denn Bremsen ist echt voll sche... hatte beim letzten mal hoch fahren auch einen ganzen schwarm hinter mir, konnte sie aber noch abhängen

Hoffentlich ist es beim nächsten mal nicht so schlimm.


GRuß  Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Juli 2011)

Habe mir heute auf der Arbeit Autan besorgt...hat beim arbeiten auf der Sophienhöhe fü Ruhe gesorgt...

beim nächsten erklimmen der Sophienhöhe bei bestem Wetter wird sich vollgeschmiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. Juli 2011)

Heute ging es mal wieder über die Sophienhöhe:

Strecke: 43,39 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Std 32 min
Durchschnitt: 17,4 km/h
Höhenmeter: 319 hm

und morgen Fahrtechnik-Training beim Marc...wir sind gespannt


----------



## Specialized88 (16. Juli 2011)

Was den los hier sagt keiner mal Bescheid wegen nem Trip zur Sophie würde mich gerne anschließen


----------



## marc1981 (17. Juli 2011)

Ho

Sorry hatte das kurz fristig geplant.
Was ist denn mit Mietwoch?
Laut wetter.de soll es ganz gut werden!!!

Ich schreibe dann noch mal die genaue Zeit rein.


GRuß Marc


----------



## Specialized88 (17. Juli 2011)

Jo wäre super können ja dann auch ne längere Tour planen von aus wird den gestartet


----------



## marc1981 (17. Juli 2011)

Hi

Von wo kommst du denn?
Ich bin bis jetzt immer in der nähe vom Hunde übungsplatz hoch gefahren, jenachdem wie viel lust ich habe dann zum Turm hoch und dann die Jülicher Seite wieder runter. 
Dann das gleiche wieder zurück aber das sehen wir ja dann.
Also ich muß bis 16:30 arbeiten, wenn dann trocknes Wetter ist, könnten wir um 17:30 hoch fahren.
Was hälste davon?
Was ist mit dir junkie kommste auch mit?


GRuß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht...diese Woche wird schwer zu fahren...

wir planen wohl am Freitag und Sonntag wieder zu fahren...aber wenn ihr fahrt sagt bescheid vielleicht kann ich mich dann spontan an euch dranhängen...

muss doch meine neuen Fahrkenntnisse in die Tat umsetzen


----------



## marc1981 (17. Juli 2011)

ho

Ach ja du hattes dieses Training und wir wars?
Dann kannste mir das ja zeigen
Alles ich schreibe dann dir dann wenn wir fahren 

GRuß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Juli 2011)

War der Starterkurs von http://ridefirst.wordpress.com/ von Marc.B hier aus dem Forum...waren echt "nur" Basics wie Kurventechnik, Balance, Bremsen, Technik Bergauf und Berab...aber man konnte doch vieles rausnehmen und verbessern...ausserdem gab es viele Techniktipps...hat sich echt gelohnt!!!!


----------



## Specialized88 (17. Juli 2011)

Ja müssen wir gucken wo ist der den der übungsplatz weil ich komme von elsdorf bfr tanke Villt ist wochenende für alle was besser aber Mittwoch kann ich auch also wenn bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc1981 (17. Juli 2011)

Wir können uns auch an der BFT Tankstelle treffen und dann zusammen rüber!!
Dann halten wir mal MI fest und wenn Wetter stimmt fahren wir mal hoch.

GRuß Marc


----------



## Specialized88 (17. Juli 2011)

Ja gerne halt nur noch uhrzeit dann aber kommt ja noch


----------



## marc1981 (20. Juli 2011)

ho

Wollte noch bevor der große regen ne runde drehen.
Werde um 16:30 unten am Parkplatz sein, da wo der Hunde übungsplatz ist.
Wir können uns auch irgendwo treffen?


Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Juli 2011)

Ist ja super Wetter...wünsche euch viel Spaß...

ich fahre erst morgen mit Arbeitskollegen...also von der anderen Seite...


----------



## Specialized88 (20. Juli 2011)

Tja da ich much heute morgen kurzfristig zu n trip auf die glessener Kippe überreden lassen habe fahr ic heute nimmer zur sophie Villt ein andern mal trotzdem danke


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Juli 2011)

Heute habe ich meinen Kollegen ein wenig die Sophienhöhe gezeigt...da es bei einem seine erste Tour überhaupt auf einem MTB war wurde es eine kurze Tour:

Distanz: 22,37 km
Zeit: 1Std. 25min.
Durchschnitt: 15,6 km/h
Höhenunterschied: 183hm

War sehr nass im gochgrasiege Trail  aber hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Juli 2011)

Am Freitag eine sehr abenteuerliche Ausfahrt auf die Sophienhöhe...sind in alles reingefahren, was irgendwie nach einem Weg aussehen könnte...haben nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden...wie haben uns sogar bis zur Böschung zum Tagebau vorgekämpft 

Letzendlich waren es dann:

Distanz: 41,61 km
Zeit: 2Std. 25min.
Durchschnitt: 15,5 km/h
Höhenunterschied: 239 hm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Juli 2011)

Da es hier  ja einige gibt, die auf der Sophienhöhe regelmäßig unterwegs sind, habe ich mal eine Interessengemeinschaft gegründet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=742


----------



## marc1981 (27. Juli 2011)

ho

Wollte heute noch schnell das schönbe Wetter ausnutzen, wollte gegen 16:30 mal hoch fahren. 
Wer lust und Zeit kann sich anschliesen.


Gruß MArc


----------



## marc1981 (29. Juli 2011)

Ho 

Fährt heute von euch noch einer auf die Sophie????

Gruß marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Juli 2011)

nee diese Woche nicht mehr...ab morgen fahren wir 2 Tage durch die Eifel


----------



## marc1981 (7. August 2011)

hallo

So will mal die Sophie mal wieder was nach oben schieben
Wahr heute mal wieder ne runde drehen, am Ende waren es:

Distanz: 43,21 km
Zeit: 2Std. 21min.
Durchschnitt: 18,5 km/h
Höhenmeter: 459 hm

Leider muß ich nächste Woche viel arbeiten, denke das ich wieder am Fr fahren werde.
Meld dich mal wenn du am Freitag hast cem_t


Gruß Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. September 2011)

So nachdem meine Schulter langsam wieder für Mountainbiken zu gebrauchen ist, sind wir gestern zwar nicht rauf auf die Sophienhöhe aber drumherum mit einen kleinen Abstecher durch die Trampelpfade am Fuße der Sophienhöhe...diesmal aber andersherum als sonst, was ein absolutes neues Gefühl auf bekannte Wege gegeben hat...

ausserdem haben wir dies direkt mal mit unserer ersten Nacht/Dunkeltour verbunden.

Am Schluss waren es dann:

Distanz: 38,2 km
Zeit: 2Std. 13min.
Durchschnitt: 17,6 km/h
Höhenmeter: 96 hm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (15. September 2011)

Heute morgen ging es bei bestem Wetter endlich mal wieder die Sophienhöhe hoch. Haben sogar die perfekte Abfahrt vom Römerturm bis nach unten gefunden...eine Abfahrt an einem Stück. Werden die nächste Woche aber nochmal mit Schüppe bewaffnet hinfahren, da die letzten 50m noch nicht fahrbar sind 

Am Ende waren es dann:

Distanz: 42,1 km
Zeit: 2Std. 44min.
Durchschnitt: 15,4 km/h
Höhenmeter: 374 hm

War Super


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. September 2011)

Gestern wurde nochmal (bis auf das letzte Stück) die neue Abfahrt gerockt...die macht echt höllenspaß 

Gestern waren es am Ende:

Distanz: 40,9 km
Zeit: 2Std. 58min.
Durchschnitt: 13,8 km/h
Höhenmeter: 382 hm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. September 2011)

Heute mit Klappspaten und Astschere hoch auf die Sophienhöhe und zack eine andere Route gefunden die Astrein von oben nach unten geht 

Distanz: 40,25 km
Zeit: 2Std. 13min.
Durchschnitt: 18,1 km/h
Höhenmeter: 340 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2_Danger (22. September 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Heute mit Klappspaten und Astschere hoch auf die Sophienhöhe und zack eine andere Route gefunden die Astrein von oben nach unten geht
> 
> Distanz: 40,25 km
> Zeit: 2Std. 13min.
> ...



Hoffentlich sieht das RWE Power genauso !


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. September 2011)

Da wir nichts "verändert" haben gibt es da auch nichts zu meckern  nutzen nur vorhandene Wege


----------



## marc1981 (23. September 2011)

Hi

Wo ist da der Weg?
Müssen wir mal zusammen fahren.


GRuß MArc


----------



## 2_Danger (24. September 2011)

gibt es evtl einen GPS Track davon?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. September 2011)

Wenn wir nächste mal fahren, werde ich den mal aufzeichnen...die Datei die ich jetzt habe geht viel zu sehr hin und her...

nächste Woche bekommt ihr eine


----------



## reigi (24. September 2011)

Ich war heute (wieder mal) auf der Sophie und immer noch hin und weg. Ich schreibe gerade am Bericht, den ich entweder heute oder morgen auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen werde. Es gibt einen ca. 3,5 Kilometer langen Flowtrail oben auf der Sophienhöhe bei dem 150 Höhenmeter vernichtet werden!  Alle, die morgen noch rauf wollen und interessiert sind, können sich GPX-File schon runterladen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. September 2011)

Wenn ich mir deine GPS-Daten so angucke, reigi, ist es genau der Trail den wir auch fahren...
Da wir heute nach der langen Abfahrt noch hoch zum Mammutwald, den kürzeren Trail, Rodelberg und die Trampelpfade am Fuße der Sophienhöhe gefahren sind habe ich die Tour heute mal aufgezeichnet. 

Könnt ihr hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ftwdyjjvoshvmlcr

runterladen.

Mit An- & Abfahrt waren es dann heute:

Distanz: 47,73 km
Zeit: 3Std. 10min.
Durchschnitt: 15 km/h
Höhenmeter: 468 hm


----------



## reigi (25. September 2011)

schon runtergeladen. Guck ich mir an.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. September 2011)

Mach das...so ist die Tour fast fertig...mussten leider durch einen Sturz heute was abkürzen...nach den Trampelpfaden sollte es eigentlich noch ein drittes mal hochgehen um dann noch eine Abfahrt Richtung Heimat mitzunehmen, anstatt des langweiligen Weg um die Sophienhöhe herum...egal nächstes mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (26. September 2011)

Gerade mal übereinandergelegt. Ist fast deckungsgleich (vor allem der Flowtrail) außer das 2. Mal rauf und die Trails im Stetternicher Wald. 
Werde das 2. Mal hoch auch noch mal probieren.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben jetzt auch unsere Tour über die Sophienhöhe auf unserem Blog online. Mit Link zur gps-Datei.

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com

Viel Spaß


----------



## reigi (3. Oktober 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt auch unsere Tour über die Sophienhöhe auf unserem Blog online. Mit Link zur gps-Datei.
> 
> http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com
> 
> Viel Spaß



ich finde den Link leider nicht 

BTW: Koebi hat auf meiner Homepage einen Kommentar hinterlassen. Wie würdet ihr als Locals denn seine Fragen beantworten:
_Hallo,

bin den Track heute morgen gefahren und meine Begeisterung für den "Flowtrail" hält sich leider in Grenzen- zu viel Gras. Darüberhinaus führt der Track an Verbotsschilder n vorbei- inwieweit wird von Rheinbraun darauf geachtet bzw. wird das Biken dort geduldet?
Gruß,
koebi

_


----------



## 2_Danger (3. Oktober 2011)

reigi schrieb:


> ich finde den Link leider nicht
> 
> "Flowtrail" hält sich leider in Grenzen- zu viel Gras. Darüberhinaus führt der Track an Verbotsschilder n vorbei- inwieweit wird von Rheinbraun darauf geachtet bzw. wird das Biken dort geduldet?
> Gruß,
> ...



Es wird nicht geduldet
Das ist Tagebaubereich


----------



## SlideRider (3. Oktober 2011)

reigi schrieb:


> ich finde den Link leider nicht
> 
> BTW: Koebi hat auf meiner Homepage einen Kommentar hinterlassen. Wie würdet ihr als Locals denn seine Fragen beantworten:
> _Hallo,
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre seit einigen Wochen auch regelmäßig auf der Sophienhöhe und habe heute morgen mal den Trail angeschaut.
Die gpx-Daten waren dabei super hilfreich - danke für's Posten.

Im unteren Drittel gibt es einen wirklich coolen Single-Trail mit einer schönen Kurvenkombination, leider etwas kurz.
Im oberen Bereich teile ich aber die zitierte Meinung. Sehr viel hohes Gras unter dem gehässig tiefe Löcher versteckt sind.

Die Frage, ob legal oder illegal, beantworten wohl allein schon die Schilder - evtl. Sanktionen werden einen aber sicher nicht umhauen...

Gruß Markus


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist der Link: http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/touren/121-2/ (weiter unten weiterleitung zu gpsies

Unsere Mitfahrer waren Freitag auf dem Trail und sie haben berichtet, dass das hohe Gras gemäht worden ist 

Zum Thema ob das Fahren dort geduldet wird oder nicht...die Schilder sagen nein...nur wenn man den Trail fährt kommt man auch wieder vor die Schranken...ist also je nachdem wo man erwischt wird wieder legal...streng genommen würde ich aber behaupten, dass es nicht geduldet wird.
ich kann aber aus erfahrung sagen, dass es eher selten vorkommen wird, dass man vom Werksschutz aufgegriffen wird. Vorher werden die Fußgänger IM Tagebau abgefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (15. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben ein neues Update unserer Tour auf der Sophienhöhe online gestellt. Alles zu finden in unserem Blog:

4 Seasons MTB - Elsdorf

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. Oktober 2011)

Heute haben wir noch einmal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und sind über die Sophienhöhe gefahren...alles weiter in unserem Blog


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Oktober 2011)

Tach zusammen,

weil hier so viel Euphorie bzgl. des Trails herrscht war ich nach vielen Jahren auch mal wieder auf der Höhe.
Aber ehrlich gesagt fand ich es so langweilig wie schon vor 10 Jahren.
Hey reigi  diesen "Trail" gab es doch schon damals wir sind den meist immer rauf gefahren. 
Jetzt ist er halt was mehr zugewachsen und wirkt dadurch etwas ruppiger. 
Für mich ist es ne schnelle Abfahrt, mehr nicht. Hier habt Ihr was zu gucken


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV1C3YhIQ1M"]MTB Abfahrt von der SophienhÃ¶he      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ach so,

die Trails von früher gibt es auch noch 

Trails Sophienhöhe


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Oktober 2011)

Also im ersten Video fährst du (bis auf den ersten Teil im Wäldchen) genau diesen Trail...den kenn ich also...

interessanter sind die Trails aus deinem zweiten Video. Ich glaube den letzen kenn ich, der rest kommt mir eher nicht bekannt vor. Hast du eine Beschreibung wo die zu finden sind oder eine gpx-Datei?


----------



## reigi (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jörg, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Natürlich kann der Trail bei weitem nicht mit Ahr, Ardennen oder was auch immer in der Nähe liegt mithalten. Aber für Sophienhöhe-Verhältnisse macht der doch Spaß und die "schnelle Abfahrt" ist immerhin rund 3,5 Kilometer lang. Immer noch besser als auf WABs runterzuheizen.
Ich persönlich finde, dass dein Video das Feeling schön rüberbringt. Hast du zu den Tracks vom anderen Video GPS-Daten? Da kenn ich nämlich keinen einzigen von (glaube ich jedenfalls).


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi Reinhard,

ja hast nicht Unrecht. So schlecht ist die Abfahrt auch nicht. Bin mittlerweile nur etwas verwöhnt ;-)
Demnächst fahr ich die mal hoch, präge mir die Schlüsselstellen ein und dann kachel ich da mal richtig runter 
Die Trails vom 2ten Video sind ganz nett und HM bolzen konnt man da ja schon immer ganz gut. Das richtige für den Winter.
Ach was noch geil war wie vermummt die da alle fahren. Es waren 16 Grad volle Sonne und ich bin kurz gefahren. 
Für die Abfahrt hatte ich nur Ärmlinge übergezogen. Die ich da sonst so gesehen haben fuhren alle lang, dick vermummt 
und teilweise mit Sturmhauben und Gesichtsmasken.
Kurzfristig dachte ich ich wäre in einem Gebiet mit sozialem Brennpunkt.
Unglaublich, was machen die denn bei 0 Grad 
Wahrscheinlich sind die da im Umkreis wegen dem Kernforschungszentrum andere Temparaturen gewöhnt  

VG

Jörg


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Oktober 2011)

Sozialer Brennpunkt Tagebau Hambach 

klar gibt es einiges was besser ist als die Sophienhöhe...aber dafür, dass wir mit dem Rad innerhalb von 20min da sind, kann man nicht meckern und kann schön auch mal spontan trainieren und mit den Abfahrten auch mit Spaß...


----------



## reigi (24. Oktober 2011)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hi Reinhard,
> 
> ja hast nicht Unrecht. So schlecht ist die Abfahrt auch nicht. Bin mittlerweile nur etwas verwöhnt ;-)


Ich denke, das wird es sein. Ich bin diesen Sommer auch u.a. in den Ardennen gewesen. Da geht es teilweise 20 Kilometer am Stück nur bergrunter. Das kannst du natürlich nicht vergleichen. 
Trotzdem stimme ich TaT-2-Junkie zu. Für die Alltagsrunde setzt du dich normalerweise nicht ins Auto und verbringst die Zeit, die du sonst auf der Autobahn absolvierst, lieber auf dem Bike. Und da ist die Sopheinhöhe immer wieder mal einen Ausflug wert.


----------



## Duser__ (1. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist die SH für Nightrides mit HM geeignet. Da kann sich gerne wer anschliessen. Fahre da Regelmässig ab Niederzier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (6. November 2011)

@ duser,
da bin ich gerne mal dabei

gruß
dieter aus arnoldsweiler


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. November 2011)

Heute waren wir endlich mal wieder auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. Wir sind auch mal die Trails von spitfire gefahren. Waren leider etwas zu hart für uns...also respekt spitfire wie du die in den Videos gefahren bist. Die Schnitte im Video haben sich jetzt auch erklärt 

Am Ende waren es dann:

Distanz: 42,9 km
Zeit: 3Std. 4min.
Durchschnitt: 13,8 km/h
Höhenmeter: 419 hm 

Wird natürlich auch im Wintercup eingetragen


----------



## dieterAschmitz (8. November 2011)

Nightride - Heute 20:30 ab Arnoldweiler Kirche!??- 35KM - 150 HM Felder und Wälder


----------



## dieterAschmitz (10. November 2011)

Tach - wer fährt heute mal mit?

Treffen 16:00  in AW kirche,  Pick up am See gegen 16:30
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12453


----------



## dieterAschmitz (12. November 2011)

Jemand dabei??

Gruß

Dieter

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12453


----------



## Duser__ (17. November 2011)

Wollte Morgen (Freitag) Abend mal auf der Sophienhöhe Nightriden.
Ich schau gegen 19:00 Uhr mal in Niederzier am Sportplatz vorbei ob jemand
mitfährt.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (10. Dezember 2011)

Tach - fährt (noch) einer mit?? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12453

Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## dieterAschmitz (17. Dezember 2011)

Morjen,
tut einer mitfahrn ??

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12453

Grüße und frohen Glühwein...

Dieter


----------



## marc1981 (18. Dezember 2011)

hallo

So wahr seit einen Monat auch mal wieder auf der Sophie.
Lag sogar noch was schnee


GRuß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja gestern morgen gab es Schnee im Tagebau. 

Bei uns ist Donnerstag ne tour geplant.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (19. Dezember 2011)

@ TaT-2-Junkie 
Hichen, wann fahrt ihr denn am donnerstag und von wo gehts los ?????
Evt. häng ich mich dran, wenn ich darf 



PS: ich habe gesehen ihr fahrt auch bei *rad am ring* mit
mein sohn und ich haben uns dieses jahr auch für die 24H MTB als 2er team angemeldet,

evt können wir ja das ein oder andere trainingsründchen zusammen fahren?!
kannst ja mal ne PN senden wenn Lust....

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey Dieter.

Also zur Zeit sieht es eher schlecht aus. Bei uns fallen die Fahrer um wie die fliegen. Mich hat die Erkältung/Grippe zum Glück noch nicht erreicht. 

Aber wenn wir fahren kommen wir von der Elsdorfer (nord-) seite auf die Sophienhöhe gefahren.

Rad am ring war eine Überlegung von uns. Steht aber noch nicht zu 100% fest.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (19. Dezember 2011)

hallo Stefan,
danke für die info
kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du/ihr fahrt, wenns paßt komm ich dazu, wobei mir die nordseite eigentlich im moment zu steil ist, da bekomm ich den puls nicht gebremst :-O

gruß und "gute besserung"

Dieter


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Dezember 2011)

Findest du zu steil? Kannst doch auch schön gemütlich hochfahren. Die langen flächen Steigungen. 

Da finde ich eure seite (du kommst doch aus der Aachener Richtung oder?) Gemeiner. Kann aber auch sein dass es so ist weil wir dann schon einmal oben waren 

Wo fährst du denn immer hoch?


----------



## dieterAschmitz (20. Dezember 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Findest du zu steil? Kannst doch auch schön gemütlich hochfahren. Die langen flächen Steigungen.
> 
> Da finde ich eure seite (du kommst doch aus der Aachener Richtung oder?) Gemeiner. Kann aber auch sein dass es so ist weil wir dann schon einmal oben waren
> 
> Wo fährst du denn immer hoch?



Jo - geht schon - nur wenn der puls < 140 bleiben soll iss die seite von mir aus relaxter,
ich fahre den "H" weg hoch, aus hamich am see vorbei,dann hoch zum seerosensee und dann mal gucken
bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (28. Dezember 2011)

törötötötöt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12453

hier ist wieder eine fahrt rückwärts möglich....

pick up ist auch noch mal um ca. 10:30 hier:

N50 53.857 E6 27.855

Parkplatz am See

gruß und schon mal guten rutsch

dieter


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Januar 2012)

Heute Morgen ging es endlich mal wieder zu dritt über die Sophienhöhe. Einmal hoch und den langen Trail runter.

Am Ende waren es:
Distanz: 42,1 km
Zeit: 2Std. 37min.
Durchschnitt: 16,1 km/h
Höhenmeter: 268 hm 

Ein Bericht im Blog wird folgen.


----------



## Duser__ (18. Januar 2012)

Hey ! Hab mir "eure" Strecke mal runtergeladen und natürlich auch abgefahren. Die geht schon ganz in Ordnung.
Gestern Abend war ich mal oben, habe sogar noch andere Bikelampen gesehen ... es gibt also doch Leben auf der Sophienhöhe. 

Wer ist nächste Woche bei einem Nightride am Start  ?

Vorschlag:
Montag Sportplatz Niederzier 19 Uhr


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Januar 2012)

Danke...sind auch immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails etc...wenn du was findest sag bescheid.

Hier unser Bericht in unserem Blog von der heutigen Tour:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/einmal-geschuttelt-nicht-geruhrt/

Viel Spaß beim lesen!!!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (18. Januar 2012)

@ duser - montag bin ich mit am start 

gruß

dieter


----------



## Raufaser (20. Februar 2012)

Der nun schön länger andauernden Holzwut auf der SH sind leider auch einige Trails (zumindest ein paar aus dem Video) zum Opfer gefallen. Vorsätzlich wurden diese mit Bäumen, welche nicht ganz abgetrennt sind, blockiert.

Wer ist für diesen Unsinn zuständig? RWE?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Februar 2012)

Ja das RWE. Wir werden nächste Woche bestimmt dort unterwegs sein. Muss man halt wieder alles frei machen.

http://www.4-Seasons-MTB.de


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. März 2012)

Wir waren heute Morgen auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. War eigentlich alles frei von Holzarbeiten. War ne schöne Tour mit einer neuen kurzen Abfahrt.

Am Ende waren es:
Distanz: 44,01 km
Zeit: 2Std. 50min.
Durchschnitt: 15,4 km/h
Höhenmeter: 354 hm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. März 2012)

Heute ging es bei bestem Wetter wieder rauf auf die Sophienhöhe. Mal wieder ein paar neue Abfahrten getestet 

Am Ende waren es:
Distanz: 46,39 km
Zeit: 3Std. 00min.
Durchschnitt: 15,4 km/h
Höhenmeter: 462 hm 		

Bericht folgt.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (17. März 2012)

will jemand mit?
mal was ganz anderes als die sophie - wird wahrscheinlich matschig....

guckst du hier.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12306


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. März 2012)

Unser Bericht von gestern ist online:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/fruhlingsgefuhle/#

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## dieterAschmitz (23. März 2012)

Morjen...
der Winterpokal endet am WE - deshalb...

Mitfahrer für *Sonntag **JETZT *vortreten und hier anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12798

 Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. März 2012)

Heute mal ein paar Geocache auf der Sophienhöhe gesucht...2 von 3 gefunden...der letzte im Mammutwald wird wohl nicht mehr auffindbar sein...wurde einiges abgeholzt:





Heute waren es dann:

Distanz: 43,57 km
Zeit: 3Std. 18min.
Durchschnitt: 13,2 km/h
Höhenmeter: 475 hm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. März 2012)

Ein neuer Bericht der letzten Tour und neue Bilder in unserer Galerie sind jetzt online.

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/die-schatzsuche/

Viel Spaß


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. März 2012)

Heute wie könnte es anders sein...mal wieder auf der Sophienhöhe gewesen...durch den weichen Sand gesurft und wir haben uns heute vorgenommen den direkten Weg von oben nach unten über die Böschungen zu fahren...4 von 5 habe ich geknackt...die 5te bekomme ich auch noch 

Heute waren es dann:

Distanz: 42,44 km
Zeit: 2Std. 53min.
Durchschnitt: 14,7 km/h
Höhenmeter: 489 hm


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. März 2012)

da simmer dabei ????

SONNTAG!!!!!
guckst du hier - MTB Tour v.f.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12798

gruß

Dieter


----------



## Raufaser (30. März 2012)

Hat jemand am Samstag bezüglich Sophie was geplant?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. April 2012)

Die neu angelegten Wege werden begrünt. Und zwar per Helikopter


----------



## dieterAschmitz (4. April 2012)

dabei ist alles....

Freitag um 0800 
Alternativer Pick up um ca. 0835 hier am  Seeparkplatz  N50 53.847 E6 27.833...


drückst du zum mitturnen hier:
 http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12453


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. April 2012)

Gestern ging es wieder auf die Sophienhöhe:

Distanz: 41,11 km
Zeit: 2Std. 42min.
Durchschnitt: 15,2 km/h
Höhenmeter: 494 hm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. April 2012)

Wir haben einen Geocache für Biker auf der Sophienhöhe hinterlegt. Mehr Infos wie immer in unserem Blog:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/geocaching/

Viel Spaß beim Suchen und Loggen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. April 2012)

Was man nicht alles unterwegs findet:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/04/20/fund-auf-der-sophienhohe/


----------



## RunningPumi (20. April 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles unterwegs findet:
> 
> http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/04/20/fund-auf-der-sophienhohe/



Gefunden? Erlegt! Komm, erzähl, wie war der Hirschbraten? Ich sag's auch nicht weiter. Was gab's dazu? Knödel, Rotkraut? 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. April 2012)

Knödel, Rotkohl und lecker Soße 

war aber echt schwer den im Rucksack nach Hause zu bringen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Juni 2012)

geht mich zwar überhaupt nichts an und ich will auch nicht polizei spielen, aber das aneignen von abwurfstangen durch nichtberechtigte erfüllt den tatbestand der wilderei. also, nicht erwischen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. Juli 2012)

Wir hoffen mal auf trockenes Wetter und wollen Montag ne Runde über die Sophienhöhe fahren

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13163


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Juli 2012)

Probieren wir es guten Mutes noch einmal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13177


----------



## UltimaRatio (18. Juli 2012)

Schade, wäre gern mitgefahren. War aber leider heute schon unterwegs.

Vielleicht das nächste mal, wenn langsam und leicht angesagt ist. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Juli 2012)

Bei uns ist immer langsam und leicht angesagt...sind keine Racer


----------



## UltimaRatio (18. Juli 2012)

aber schon alleine rauf....

Bin einfach noch viel zu unfit....


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Juli 2012)

Dann heißt dir Devise fahren fahren fahren. Wir haben jeden hoch zum Römerturm gebracht.

Heute habe ich Kraksler ein wenig die Sophienhöhe gezeigt. Leider hat Sie sich von einer eher schlechten Seite gezeigt. Der lange Trail an der Südseite ist nur noch zu Hälfte befahrbar. Die letzte Hälfte ist zu sehr zu gewachsen. Wir haben uns aber heute noch mal durchgekämpft aber es war definitiv kein vergnügen. Eine andere Abfahrt war so durchgeweicht vom Regen, dass man auch eher rutschend und schlingernd heruntergefahren ist.

Am Ende waren es bei mir doch satte 46km. Und ich hoffe Kraksler hat es ein wenig gefallen.


----------



## Kraksler (19. Juli 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es bei mir doch satte 46km. Und ich hoffe Kraksler hat es ein wenig gefallen.


 
Ja war echt schön. Die "Treppe" war echt lustig.
Auf der Sophie kann man gut HM machen.
Habe jetzt dicke Beine.

Bis demnächst.

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2012)

Jemand heute Nachmittag auf der Sophienhöhe?


----------



## m-i-k-e (14. August 2012)

gibt es auf der sophienhöhe auch was für freerider zu holen (wenn man sich schon mit den schwereren bikes nach oben quält sollte es sich ja auch lohnen).
die ´´sophienhöhe`` ist einer der höhsten hügel hier in der gegend von da her könnte es ja sein das es auch etwas längere strecken bergab gibt.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (14. August 2012)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> gibt es auf der sophienhöhe auch was für freerider zu holen (wenn man sich schon mit den schwereren bikes nach oben quält sollte es sich ja auch lohnen).
> die ´´sophienhöhe`` ist einer der höhsten hügel hier in der gegend von da her könnte es ja sein das es auch etwas längere strecken bergab gibt.



Nö - da fährst du besser hierher: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glessener_Höhe 
da gibt es ein paar feine Trails....
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. August 2012)

Nee für Freerider gibt es da nicht wirklich was...

aber wir versuchen etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Schau mal in unserer IG vorbei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=889


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. August 2012)

Wir waren heute mal wieder auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. 

Eine halbwegs gute Nachricht gibt es auch zu vermelden. Der erste Teil des langen Süd-Trails ist gemäht worden. Leider nicht der Rest. Aber vielleicht wird die Arbeit ja weitergeführt und man kann bald den ganzen Trail wieder befahren.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. September 2012)

Für das Projekt "Bergwelt Sophienhöhe" werden für Montag noch engagierte Biker gesucht für einen Videodreh.

Mehr Infos bei mir oder in unserem Blog:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/bikerin-fur-videodreh-gesucht/http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/bikerin-fur-videodreh-gesucht/


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. September 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Für das Projekt "Bergwelt Sophienhöhe" werden für Montag noch engagierte Biker gesucht für einen Videodreh.
> [/URL]



Ich zitiere mal euren Blog
"Für dieses Video benötigen wir noch ein, maximal zwei engagierte Biker im Alter von 18 bis 30 Jahre." 

 Wird Zeit das der ein oder andere alte Hase mal vorbei kommt und euch zeigt wo der Hammer hängt  Wir sind da schon rumgefahren da habt Ihr noch auf dem Puky gesessen. Aber macht mal. Wenn Ihr Jungspunde dort was auf die Beine gestellt habt kommt die Kukidentfraktion vorbei und dann könnt Ihr unseren Staub schlucken


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. September 2012)

*gähn*  *gähn*

leider müssen wir das weitergeben, was die Produktionsfirma & die Stadt Düren uns an Vorgaben gibt.

 Aber wäre echt gut wenn die ALTEN HASEN die ja schon fahren seit es die Sopheinhöhe gibt blablabla uns bei weiteren Vorhaben auch Unterstützt und nicht nur dann vorbei kommt wenn die JUNGEN WILDEN endlich mal was auf die Beine gestellt haben 

nicht böse nehmen aber diese Aussagen sind echt dämlich. Lieber sollte man zusammenstehen, wenn es sich endlich eine Möglichkeit ergibt das Potential der Sophienhöhe zu nutzen und gute Mountainbikestrecken anzulegen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. September 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> nicht böse nehmen aber diese Aussagen sind echt dämlich



Ne Altersvorgabe ist ja wohl noch dämlicher.

Aber eigentlich war das gar nicht so ernst gemeint


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. September 2012)

Jut...wie gesagt leider können wir daran nicht ändern...halte auch nicht viel von Altersbegrenzungen.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (6. September 2012)

Ort: Korschenbroich......

Hi Spitfire, im schönen Ort Korschenbroich da bin ich geboren - wenn du noch mal auf die Sophie kommst - meld dich mal, dann können wir ein Gemeindetreffen der alten Säcke machen 
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M4tze (18. September 2012)

Olla, Tach an Tat und Frauchen. An die anderen Tach, bin der Matze... 27 jahre alt und komme aus Düren. Bike jetzt seit fast 3 monaten und das auch täglich. Bin immer auf der suche nach einer schicken Feierabend runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. September 2012)

Hi Matze,

Willkommen im IBC-Forum.


----------



## Duser__ (19. September 2012)

Hallo Matze :

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/455 schöne Tour eines Forum Users.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. Januar 2013)

kleiner Bericht von meiner ersten Tour im Jahr 2013

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/01/12/erste-tour-2013/

viel Spaß


----------



## chiefrock (18. Februar 2013)

Hi Leude,
wir waren gestern mal ne Runde da drehen aber Trails haben wir (bis auf einen einzigen Minitrail am Parkplatz) keine gesehen.
Daher mal die Bitte an die Locals, die Trails der Sophienhöhe näher zu beschreiben. Lohnt es sich nochmal da hin zu fahren und erneut zu suchen? Wir sind eher Enduro/Freeride unterwegs aber und ist natürlich auch klar, dass das Angebot sich in unseren Breitengraden eher beschrenkt. Umso mehr bin ich aber auch um jede Möglichkeit dankbar, die man befahren kann. 
Nur ist es leider oft so, dass manch einer von "Hui, knackiger Trail" redet und man dann ne Waldautobahn vorfindet. Wäre also echt super, wenn jemand mal bestätigen könnte, ob es da nun nenneswerte Trails (kleine Pfade abseits der ausgeschilderten Wanderwege) gibt, oder eben nicht.  

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Frank S. (18. Februar 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Hi Leude,
> wir waren gestern mal ne Runde da drehen aber Trails haben wir (bis auf einen einzigen Minitrail am Parkplatz) keine gesehen.
> Daher mal die Bitte an die Locals, die Trails der Sophienhöhe näher zu beschreiben. Lohnt es sich nochmal da hin zu fahren und erneut zu suchen? Wir sind eher Enduro/Freeride unterwegs aber und ist natürlich auch klar, dass das Angebot sich in unseren Breitengraden eher beschrenkt. Umso mehr bin ich aber auch um jede Möglichkeit dankbar, die man befahren kann.
> Nur ist es leider oft so, dass manch einer von "Hui, knackiger Trail" redet und man dann ne Waldautobahn vorfindet. Wäre also echt super, wenn jemand mal bestätigen könnte, ob es da nun nenneswerte Trails (kleine Pfade abseits der ausgeschilderten Wanderwege) gibt, oder eben nicht.
> ...



Hi,
man konnte mal an den Treppen vorbei runter fahren, da weiß ich aber zur Zeit nicht ob dort noch ein Einstieg ist. Diese Wege werden aber immer wieder zu gemacht. 
Auf der NordOst-Seite gibt es auf den 4 Etagen eine Möglichkeit gerade runter zu fahren, diese bin ich dieses Jahr aber auch noch nicht gefahren.
Im Wald gibt es auch ein paar Trails, welche aber dann doch in Richtung CC gehen.
Es ist aber immer wieder schön ein paar Trainingsrunden auf der Sophie zu drehen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## chiefrock (18. Februar 2013)

Die Treppen sind auf der Seite, wo der Parkplatz an der Römerstrasse ist?
Die sind wir im letzten Abschnitt auch gefahren. Weiter oben war's recht steil und sehr rutschig, gefolgt von nem dicken Baumstamm und ner Tragepassage. 

Na vielleicht fahren wir da noch mal hin, wenn es etwas trockener ist. Der sandige Boden war sowas von tief... aber gutes Training war es wohl. 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Februar 2013)

Also die Richtung Freeride/Enduro ist auf der Sophienhöhe (noch ) nicht zu finden. Die 5 Böschungen auf der Nordseite seid ihr ja schon gefahren. 

Eine Tour mit einigen Trails haben wir in unserem Blog aufgeführt. Auch mit GPS-Datei:
http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/touren/121-2/

Die Glessener Höhe hat für Freeride ein paar schönere Sachen, vorallem das "Bombenloch" mit den kleinen Sprüngen ist da schon um einiges besser als die Sophienhöhe.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Juni 2013)

Heute mal seit langem mal eine richtige gute und ausgiebige Tour über die Sophienhöhe gefahren. Dabei alle alten mir bekannten Trails gefahren und endlich auch den, den ich seit fast 2 Jahren im Auge habe. Hat sich gelohnt.
Am Ende waren es 48km und 604hm


----------



## bigfoot72 (3. Juni 2013)

Hab dich gesehen. Du kamst mir entgegen, als ich auf dem Weg nach unten war. Wir fuhren beide auf der "falschen" Seite. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Juni 2013)

Falsche "Straßenseite"? 

Sonntag waren so viele auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. Aber das müsste auf dem "Krummerweg" gewesen sein oder? Einer der wenigen der gegrüßt hat?


----------



## 2_Danger (3. Juni 2013)

Grüssen tu ich auch immer war auch da.


----------



## bigfoot72 (3. Juni 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Falsche "Straßenseite"?
> 
> Sonntag waren so viele auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. Aber das müsste auf dem "Krummerweg" gewesen sein oder? Einer der wenigen der gegrüßt hat?



Krummerweg kann hinkommen. Ich kenne mich da oben noch nicht 100%ig aus und muss manchmal noch die Karte rausholen. 
Grüßen ist für mich selbstverständlich ... und nicht nur Biker. Mein Jahrgang hat das als Kind noch beigebracht bekommen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Juni 2013)

Grüßen ist aber nicht selbstverständlich mittlerweile. Man muss sogar Biker ansprechen und Fragen ob die Hilfe brauchen wenn die an einem mind 4 mal vorbei fahren und dann vor der Karte stehen. Einfach fragen und man fährt 5 km weniger


----------



## trophy (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wohne seit kurzem in der Nähe von Jülich und würde gerne mit dem Fahrrad auf die Sophienhöhe. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Auflistung der Trails Rund um den Berg? Am besten mit GPS-Koordinaten der Einstiege.
Vielen Dank
Mann sieht sich


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Guck mal in unseren Blog. Da haben wir eine Tour über die Sophienhöhe zusammengestellt. Da sind ein paar gute Trails dabei.
Wenn du Lust hast können wir auch gern mal zusammen fahren, dann zeige ich dir noch paar mehr.


----------



## trophy (18. Juni 2013)

Ich war jetzt zwei mal auf der Sophienhöhe. Der Trail südlich Richtung Niederzier ist grenzwertig stark zugewachsen. Gestern bin ich dann einfach mal den oberen Randweg gefahren und hab intensiv gesucht. Die hälfte der vermuteten Wege bin ich wieder hochgeschoben, aber teilweise war es echt gut. Bei einem Trail wurde sich viel Mühe mit Anliegern gemacht, aber auch der Weg wurde sicher lange nicht befahren.
Ich hab jetzt einfach Fotos von den Einstiegen mit Geo-Tag gemacht, denn sie sind 1. schwer zu erkennen und 2. schwer zu unterscheiden.
Wenn ihr noch GPS Koordinaten von Trails habt, stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung die Erosion auf den Wegen voranzutreiben.
Gruß Maximilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Juni 2013)

Der Trail ist immer um die Zeit zugewachsen. Noch 2 Wochen und den unteren Teil kann man gar nicht mehr fahren. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich den mit meinem Kumpel freigeschnitten. Ist aber ne scheiß arbeit 

Wo ist denn der Trail mit den Anliegern?

Werde das nächste mal die Koordinaten, der mir bekannten Trails mal notieren. 

Habe hier nur den, den ich das letzte mal zum ersten mal gefahren bin. Eine sehr gute Abfahrt wie ich finde, die man mittendrin auf verschiedene weise fahren kann. Hier die Einfahrt: N50°55.504 E006°25.477

Wenn du möchtest sammeln wir die Einstiege und markieren die auf einer Karte, die man z.B. bei uns Blog einsehen kann.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (19. Juni 2013)

da freut sich der förster aber sehr


----------



## Biker-Ben (24. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, wer kann sich denn mal als Trail-Guide erbarmen umringt mal die angeblichen ganzen Trails dort zu zeigen? Fahre schon viele Jahre dort und kenne nur einen wirklichen Singletrail. 

Happy Trails Benny


----------



## Biker-Ben (24. Juni 2013)

Umringt soll um mir heißen. ;-))


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juli 2013)

War heute bei bestem Wetter mal wieder auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. Unten im Wald kann man mittlerweile wieder ordentlich fahren. Die meisten Hindernisse wurden aus dem Weg geräumt oder ein Weg wurde drumherum gefahren.
Allerdings ist der lange Süd-Trail mittlerweile komplett zugewachsen. Macht keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr. Schade, dass der Förster dort nicht mäht.


----------



## bigfoot72 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich war gestern dort. Leider habe ich mir vier Insektenstiche eingefangen.


----------



## Biker-Ben (8. Juli 2013)

Ich noch mal:
Hey Leute, wer kann sich denn mal als Trail-Guide erbarmen um mir mal die angeblichen ganzen Trails dort zu zeigen? Fahre schon viele Jahre dort und kenne nur einen wirklichen Singletrail. 

Happy Trails Benny

;-))


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juli 2013)

ich kann dich gerne mal mitnehmen...ist halt die Frage was für dich ein Singletrail ist...Abfahrten gibt es einige schöne, nur sind die meist schlecht in einer schönen Tour alle unterzubringen. Kann dir aber einiges zeigen. Der schönste ist allerdings wie oben beschrieben kaum noch fahrbar.

Ich bin allerdings die ganze woche in Köln.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. Juli 2013)

bigfoot72 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern dort. Leider habe ich mir vier Insektenstiche eingefangen.



Autan hat heute gut geholfen gegen die Bremseninvasion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Februar 2015)

Nach gut 1 1/2 Jahren war ich am Sonntag mal wieder auf der Sophienhöhe. Hat sich ja einiges verändert.
Habe auch einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben:
https://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2015/02/23/mit-neuer-bremse-unterwegs-im-alten-revier/
Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## trophy (26. Februar 2015)

Schöner Bericht. Ich hatte die Sophienhöhe aufgegeben und mich voll auf die Nordeifel konzentriert. Jetzt kann ich mich langsam mit dem Gedanken anfreunden ein zweites Rad in Jülich zu haben, um eine Feierabendrunde auf der Sophienhöhe drehen zu können.
Vielen Dank


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. Februar 2015)

Danke

Ich habe gestern mal eine Trail Tour am Rechner zusammengestellt. Alle mir bekannten Trails abfahren sind 29km und ca 500hm. Werden wir demnächst mal testen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## trophy (27. Februar 2015)

Super da schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. März 2015)

Wir waren gestern auf der Sophienhöhe und wollten unsere Trail Tour testen.
Alles Trails sind zugelegt mit Bäumen, alle kleinen Rampen und Anlieger sind zerstört.
Nur der Tagebaurandtrail ist noch fahrbar.

So was habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Bock auf Biken?
http://www.MTB-Cologne.org
http://www.4-Seasons-MTB.de
http://www.Benny-Bommel-MTB-Tours.de


----------



## Markus82 (12. September 2016)

Hallo,

fährt hier noch jemand in der Näher der Sophienhöhe? Wohne seit einem Jahr in Stetternich und suche Anschluss ;-)

Gruß,
Markus ( 34 Jahre )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (13. September 2016)

Hallo Markus,
ich fahre immer noch hin und wieder auf und um die Sophienhöhe.


----------



## Pooka1st (28. August 2017)

Auch ich fahre regelmäßig auf der Sophienhöhe und habe nichts dagegen gemeinsam zu fahren. 

Die alten Treppen sind wieder frei, auch wenn die gebauten Elemente zerstört wurden und ich denke, wenn sich jetzt nochmals die Szene treffen würde und anfängt den Trail wieder zu beleben könnte es auch was werden. 
Denn solange wie in diesem Jahr war die Strecke noch nie frei!


----------

